#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Vragen mbt Smaart7 of Smaart7di ?

## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik ga proberen de vragen die wie dan ook heeft m.b.t. Smaart7 of Smaart7(di) zo goed als ik kan te beantwoorden (met uitzondering van vragen betreffende prijzen/levering).
Domme vragen bestaan niet dus vraag.

https://www.youtube.com/user/RationalAcoustics

ER ZIJN UPDATES BESCHIKBAAR VOOR SMAART7 EN SMAART7DI!

http://www.rationalacoustics.com/201...tes-available/

Dit Toppic open ik na overleg met de mannen van J&H.
Het is niet mijn bedoeling om reclame o.i.d. te maken m.b.t. Smaart maar puur voor diegenen die vragen hebben over de werking van Smaart en hoe met de data om te gaan die Smaart je geeft.

----------


## moderator

Goed initiatief Timo!

----------


## knorrepot

> Ik ga proberen de vragen die wie dan ook heeft m.b.t. Smaart7 of Smaart7(di) zo goed als ik kan te beantwoorden (met uitzondering van vragen betreffende prijzen/levering).
> Domme vragen bestaan niet dus vraag.....
> 
> 
> Dit Toppic open ik na overleg met de mannen van J&H.
> Het is niet mijn bedoeling om reclame o.i.d. te maken m.b.t. Smaart maar puur voor diegenen die vragen hebben over de werking van Smaart en hoe met de data om te gaan die Smaart je geeft.



Laatst zelf een cursus van Timo bijgewoond. Voor mij als beginneling met Smaart best een aanrader.  Zeer duidelijke en begrijpbare uitleg met informatie waar je echt iets aan hebt. Zowel theorie als praktijk voorbeelden.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Heb je nog vragen na afgelopen dinsdag?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Dus 2 video's m.b.t. fase.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Op de website van Merlijn van veen https://www.merlijnvanveen.nl/index.php/en/ begint de video iets eerder dus meer info.
https://www.merlijnvanveen.nl/index....standing-phase

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Betreft een CSA array (stacked>3subs op elkaar waarbij de middelste omgedraaid is):
SF = Sub front SB = Sub Back BM= back mic FM= front mic. Ben niet zo goed in typen vandaar

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Op 01/02/22/23 september is er weer een training LOMA (Luidspeaker systemen,opstellen, meten, afregelen) gegeven door 
Merlijn van Veen.
http://www.proaveducatie.nl

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Op 8 en 9 september wordt er een seminar georganiseerd in Woerden.
Bij interesse bel of mail even.

----------


## Plukkie

Niet zozeer een vraagje over smaart maar wel gerelateerd.
Ik heb mijn systeem met smaart netjes uitgemeten en mooi bijgewerkt met mijn processor.
Nu ben ik een aantal artikelen her en der tegen gekomen over diverse EQ curves, is er voor PA gebruik een veel gebruikte curve aan te raden of is gewoon "flat" toch het beste, of is dit afhankelijk van de gebruikte set?

----------


## MusicXtra

3 dB per octaaf afval is een beetje richtlijn voor een prettig geluid.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

In principe ga ik uit van een flat curve bij het maken van de basis preset voor een speaker. 
Tijdens een productie hangt het wat mij betreft af van wat de opdracht gever wil qua sound.
Of dit nu een "flat frequency respons" een "roll off in het Mid hoog" of 6 a 12db meer sub t.ov. de rest van het systeem inhoudt maakt mij niet veel uit (mits het systeem het toelaat ten minste zeker die laatste met meer sub).

Wat ik veel belangrijker vind is een uniforme frequentie respons over het te bestrijken publieksvlak en een zo gelijkmatig als mogelijk SPL niveau over dit publieksvlak.

Ik heb mijn voorkeur (semi flat dus afhankelijk van het gewenste SPL niveau) maar als een FOH of band tech iets anders will prima krijgt hij/zij dat voor zo ver mogelijk.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Even een blog post betreffende het werken met de soft van Apex en Smaart 7.
http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...-intelli-ware/

Have fun

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Goed artikel

http://www.sounddesignlive.com/sound...n/?hvid=5kxNNo

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze dus betreffende OSX Yosemite in combi met SMAART 7.5:

OSX Yosemite and Smaart
After spending some time with OSX Yosemite we've determined that there are no compatibility issues with Smaart v7, Smaart v7 DI, or the Smaart I-O.
Although Smaart is compatible, *we cannot guarantee that your audio device will work with the new OS. Check with your audio device manufacturer to ensure that compatible drivers are available before upgrading.*
Do *NOT* deactivate Smaart before upgrading to Yosemite unless you are also fully reformatting the hard drive. Simply install the new OS and contact support@rationalacoustics.com if you encounter any problems.

----------


## kvdb013

Omdat ik toch al heel lang rondloop met het idee smaart beter te willen begrijpen en dit hobby matig te willen gaan doen, zou ik graag willen weten welke betaalbare audio-interface ik hiervoor kan gebuiken. 
Ik kan van een klant van mij smaart 7 lenen om ermee te gaan oefenen maar ik mis daarvoor nog een interface. 
Iemand die mij hierin kan adviseren? 
Het is een hobby van me en zal daarom ook niet verschrikkelijk veel geld uit gaan geven maar tussen rond de 200 moet wel lukken.  Ook tips voor tweedehands items zijn welkom. 
Bvd.

----------


## desolation

> Omdat ik toch al heel lang rondloop met het idee smaart beter te willen begrijpen en dit hobby matig te willen gaan doen, zou ik graag willen weten welke betaalbare audio-interface ik hiervoor kan gebuiken. 
> Ik kan van een klant van mij smaart 7 lenen om ermee te gaan oefenen maar ik mis daarvoor nog een interface. 
> Iemand die mij hierin kan adviseren? 
> Het is een hobby van me en zal daarom ook niet verschrikkelijk veel geld uit gaan geven maar tussen rond de 200 moet wel lukken.  Ook tips voor tweedehands items zijn welkom. 
> Bvd.



ik gebruik een MOTU 4PRE, die moet je 2ehands wel voor dat budget op de kop kunnen tikken

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Welk OS ga je gebruiken?
Als je op mac werkt en op dat yosi nog iets houdt dan wel in de gaten dat er ondersteunende drivers te vinden zijn.
Verder even kijken in diverse web-shops. Daar kun je al voor minder nieuwe i/o's vinden die voldoen.
Mocht je vragen oid hebben stel ze......

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ga Windows 7 gebruiken, verder zie ik eigelijk door de bomen het bos niet met mbt de verschillende interfaces. 
Ik lees ook diverse verhalen van welke wel en welke niet te gebruiken, en stel daarom de vraag hier omdat jullie daar naar alle waarschijnlijkheid meer ervaring mee hebben.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Qua i/o's kun je kijken naar Motu4pre/8pre M-audio roland quad/octa en een legio aan andere merken.
Je zult wel een soort van een uitdaging krijgen met asio drivers ben ik bang.
Jammer dat de Smaart i/o qua prijs een stuk hoger ligt en dat die niet snel 2de hands te vinden zal zijn hier in NL.
Ik heb er meestal een paar bij me als ik cursus geef voor diegenen die problemen krijgen met i/o's op windows tijdens de cursus. 2minuten voor het installeren en gelijk werken (geen asio dus;-) maar windows drivers.

Mocht je vragen hebben of zo bel even (gaat sneller:-)

----------


## kvdb013

Ik gebruik voor de cdj's van pioneer ook asio drivers, dit werkt prima. Is dit het zelfde principe? 
Ik zal van de week eens gaan kijken naar verschillende interface en dan even overleggen met jou wat ik het beste kan doen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Je kan hoe dan ook bellen of mailen. Contact info kun je op mijn web-site vinden.

Ga er van uit dat als je OS (windows of mac) de I/O ziet en er mee werkt Smaart hier ook op zal werken.
Bij een mac is het allemaal redelijk recht toe recht aan met windows wil het soms een uitdaging zijn om andere drivers te gebruiken dan de standaard WMD's.

Binnen XP zat er een setting verstopt waarbij dus bij elke opstart van XP alle drivers die niet door MS gecertificeerd waren er gelijk af gemikt werden (certificering koste ik meen zo'n $5000 per driver iets waar veel producenten dus niet in trapten).

Met Windows7 en 8 heb ik wel het e.e.a. tijdens seminars fout zien gaan wat dus meestal driver gerelateerd was (niet alleen audio drivers maar ook video kaart drivers). Vandaar dat ik meestal zo'n 2 a 3 Smaart I/O's meeneem om dit op te vangen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Onderaan vindt je een test rapport betreffende beide array's. (Geen Smaart data maar XL2).

Quote:
Hillyard concludes: “The artist's production and front of house engineer may well judge one system preferable to the other in terms of audio quality, _but that’s a fairly subjective matter_.

Daar de gemoederen wat hoger oplopen in het Bose topic zou het beter  zijn om een a/b vergelijk tussen Bose en willekeurig welk merk te doen maar dan wel eerst met metingen (SMAART/SIM3/NTI/10eazy/willekeurig welke andere analyzer) een vergelijking trekken en daarna "de subjectieve" meningen te bekijken.

http://www.sseaudiogroup.com/News/the-hatfield-tests

Ik heb geen data betreffende Bose dus kan er ook niets over zeggen (positief of negatief) dus doe ik het ook niet. Daar zou ik metingen voor moeten verrichten.

----------


## teunos

> Ik heb er meestal een paar bij me als ik cursus geef voor diegenen die problemen krijgen met i/o's op windows tijdens de cursus. 2minuten voor het installeren en gelijk werken (geen asio dus;-) maar windows drivers.



Hoi Timo,

Niks persoonlijks ofzo, maar waarom lijk jij zo een hekel te hebben aan Windows en ASIO drivers?
Ik heb persoonlijk in alle keren dat ik er iets over heb gelezen, mezelf er nog nooit mee kunnen identificeren. Van alle interfaces die ik tot nu toe heb gebruikt icm mijn Lenovo met standaard Win7 Pro, heb ik echt nog nooit problemen meegemaakt. Laatst wel een akefietje, maar dat was mijn eigen schuld.

Dare i say, kwestie van gewoon niet de goede instellingen gebruiken?

De reden dat ASIO zo vele malen beter werkt dan de standaard Windows drivers, is dat ASIO een port opzet rechtstreeks naar de buitenwereld, terwijl bij WDM dit zeker niet het geval is omdat dat nog via de windows kernel zelf loopt. Dit zorgt voor een lagere latency, minder CPU gebruik (dus minder eisen voor de computer) en minder geheugen gebruik. Wel is het zo dat de driver van de hardware rechtstreeks verantwoordelijk is voor de kwaliteit, wat bij goedkope rommel af en toe problematisch is, maar dan ook echt goedkope aldi rommel.

Asio is verder trouwens maar met één programma tegelijk te gebruiken, maar dat is meestal toch niet zo een grote restrictie.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik heb er geen hekel aan dat ff voor op.

Gewoon slechte ervaringen met XP/asio. En zeer zeker geen goedkope rommel (USBpre sound devices en wat andere kaarten toentertijd).

Windows 7 tot nu toe stabiel maar op WDM drivers bij mij dan en heb geen zin om een werkend systeem aan te gaan passen op bv. mijn MOTU kaarten.

Betreft meten dus latency is niet echt een issue daar het alleen maar een vergelijk is tussen referentie en gemeten signaal waarbij de offset in tijd gecorrigeerd wordt door find te gebruiken.

----------


## jadjong

> Binnen XP zat er een setting verstopt waarbij dus bij elke opstart van XP alle drivers die niet door MS gecertificeerd waren er gelijk af gemikt werden (certificering koste ik meen zo'n $5000 per driver iets waar veel producenten dus niet in trapten).



Nog even een kleine aanvulling op Teun zijn berichtje:

Die certificering zit er in zodat niet elke idioot een stuk code in elkaar zet en het dan een driver noemt. Het grootste deel van vastlopers bij windows versies voor XP werd veroorzaakt door drivers van fabrikanten. Vervolgens heeft de gebruiker het over 'dat kansloze windows dat altijd vastloopt'. Dit is geen reclame en behoorlijk slecht voor het imago van Microsoft.
Je kan dit vegelijken met Apple en hun AppStore. Softwaremakers kunnen hun software aanbieden bij Apple en na goedkeuring verschijnt deze in de store. Apple vraagt echter geen geld aan de maker, wel aan de klant die iets koopt in de AppStore :Wink:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

"Dat kansloze windows" zul je mij niet horen zeggen.
Mac heeft mijn leven alleen iets makkelijker gemaakt. Windows heb ik nog steeds nodig voor bv. Controlls voor apex soundweb blue en wie weet het schrijven van FIR filters tzt.
xl bv werkt weer erg lekker op windows7 in mijn geval en ook wat educatieve prog's zijn erg fijn. Dus een beetje op en neer klieren tussen beide

----------


## desolation

> Je kan dit vegelijken met Apple en hun AppStore. Softwaremakers kunnen hun software aanbieden bij Apple en na goedkeuring verschijnt deze in de store. Apple vraagt echter geen geld aan de maker, wel aan de klant die iets koopt in de AppStore



Ja tarara, het aabieden van je app via de AppStore houdt in dat je een percentage van je verkoopsprijs afdraagt aan Apple voor onder andere certifieringskosten te dekken...

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

even testen of dit werkt iig zou dit een wat betere kwaliteit moeten geven dan youtube.

----------


## Big Bang

Ik hoor helemaal geen geluid bij dit filmpje?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Dat klopt. Tot nu toe is dat dus niet gelukt om het erbij te voegen. Ik krijg via de optie binnen Quick time tot nu toe alleen de mic van mijn mac aan de praat en niet de de mic's die ik gebruik voor de metingen en het source signaal.
Is alleen een test om te kijken of het een wat betere kwaliteit geeft dan youtube (wat er dus niet best uitziet vind ik).

----------


## Big Bang

Hmm in HD zie je wel meer, maar HD is niet embedded mogelijk, dan moet je naar de vimeo site.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Wat ik al aangaf het is een test niks meer niks minder

----------


## T.O.P.

Had U Soundflower al geprobeerd??

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

geprobeerd maar niet ver gekomen tot mijn spijt.
Daarbij heb ik deze screen recording vorig jaar gemaakt en heb ik nu geen tijd om het nog een x te doen met audio sorry

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze dus
Training van Merlijn : 1/8/9/10 december 2014 via http://www.proaveducatie.nl

Training bij 7sound  : 9/10 december 2014 http://www.timobeckmangeluidstechnie...-ik-/news.html

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://vimeo.com/113399021

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

linkje 
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/wp-...ar-Choices.pdf

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor alle "heet hoofden". 

http://www.prosoundweb.com/article//30_for_30_lessons_learned_from_years_of_tuning_sou  nd_systems/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een linkje naar goede discussie betreffende specs van fabrikanten

http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php/topic,152680.0.html

----------


## frederic

> Niet zozeer een vraagje over smaart maar wel gerelateerd.
>  Ik heb mijn systeem met smaart netjes uitgemeten en mooi bijgewerkt met mijn processor.
>  Nu ben ik een aantal artikelen her en der tegen gekomen over diverse EQ curves, is er voor PA gebruik een veel gebruikte curve aan te raden of is gewoon "flat" toch het beste, of is dit afhankelijk van de gebruikte set?



De enige curve die telt zijn je oren.
Maar in veel gevallen zal je vaststellen dat die metingen verbazend dicht overeenkomen met wat je wil horen.
Natuurwetten blijven natuurwetten.

Maw, als je die meettechniek meeneemt naar de praktijk, zal je snel vaststellen dat je tijdens een klus veel problemen te snel af bent.

Ik persoonlijk vertrek liefst vanaf een vlakke curve.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

De afgelopen maand heb ik het e.e.a. aan vragen gehad m.b.t. mic's en multi channel meten met meerdere mic's tegelijk.

Ik heb begin 2014 een testje gedaan op mijn quad set ISEMcon EMX7150 mic's. 
Ik heb een transfer binnen smaart geconfigureerd waarbij 1 mic als "measurement signal" gebruikt werd en mic 2 als referentie signaal. Vervolgens zet je beide mic's met de kapsels zo dicht als mogelijk bij elkaar en zet pink noise op een speaker.
Op deze manier zie je het verschil tussen beide mic's.

Even voor de duidelijkheid: De schaal verdeling is een tikkie aangepast zeg maar ;-)







En 2 foto's opgestuurd door een opdrachtgever. @ mic's in een mic compare die met een half jaar er tussen zijn kant op gegaan zijn. Na het toe passen van de correctie files zijn de verschillen minimaal tussen de referentie mic en de measurement mic.


https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/wp-admin/upload.php?item=2795
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.....php?item=2796

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek



----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....cy-resolution/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....-speaker-used/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....s-filter-1khz/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....s-filter-1khz/








1 more to go after this 1

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....z-combination/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ive-situation/

Als je de audio onder deze screen recording op 2 inputs van je i/o retour laat komen en binnen een analyzer in een transfer meting configureert kun je dezelfde meting als in de video doen.








Enjoy.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

In deze 2 screen recordings zie waarom het tricky is TIME ALIGNMENT op een hoog en een laag driver los te laten. 
Bij high-pass filters blijft de tijd gelijk aan de synchronisatie tijd die Smaart vind bij een full-range signaal (mbv find delay of short-cut L) maar op het moment dat je low-pass filters toepast verplaatst het synchronisatie punt van smaart op het moment dat je de tracking delay functie aanzet.
Een van de redenen is de group delay die low&high-pass filters veroorzaken. 
Daar group delay over het werkgebied naar links op je scherm invloed uit oefent van af het punt waar je het high of low-pass filter inzet vind Smaart juist op elk deel van je systeem waar een low-pass filter ingezet wordt een andere tijd op het moment dat je de track delay functie gebruikt. 
Als je Smaart op een vast synchronisatie punt hebt staan zie je de fase trace onder een steeds scherpere hoek naar beneden lopen (bij een hogere filter orde) wat betekent dat er delay aan het werk is (geen pure delay maar frequentie afhankelijk). Let wel: dit is op processor niveau gemeten en niet op speaker niveau!

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://vimeo.com/120877908

----------


## kvdb013

Nou uiteindelijk toch begonnen met het meten met smaart, een Roland quad capture aangeschaft en nu eindelijk een keer geluid zien ipv horen. 
Nu zou ik graag een plotje posten hier zodat
de gevorderde mannen er even naar kunnen kijken! maar hoe kan ik dat doen?

----------


## NesCio01

> Nou uiteindelijk toch begonnen met het meten met smaart, een Roland quad capture aangeschaft en nu eindelijk een keer geluid zien ipv horen. 
> Nu zou ik graag een plotje posten hier zodat
> de gevorderde mannen er even naar kunnen kijken! maar hoe kan ik dat doen?



- Maak een printscreen
- Schrijf deze ergens op je ding weg
- Upload deze naar ergens op het www (er zijn genoeg gratis uploaders)
- Kopieer de url
- Klik hier ergens op antwoord
- Klik op het 12e pictogram
- Past de url

zoiets:




Grtz

Nes

----------


## kvdb013

Hoe ik een afbeelding moet plaatsen is duidelijk, ik kon alleen nergens de meting als "afbeelding" opslaan in smaart. een printscreen is de oplossing dus.

----------


## kvdb013

vanmiddag wat aan het testen geslagen en bij mijn 8 en15 inch toppen de frequentie respons recht proberen te trekken (in mijn ogen aardig gelukt?). 

Ook met een sub top setje aan het stoeien geweest en het resultaat valt me ook niet tegen(denk ik)
Kunnen/willen jullie misschien wat feedback geven van wat ik eventueel fout doe of verbeterd kan worden?
Ik verwacht geen school klas of zo maar een zetje in de juiste richting is waar fora als deze voor bedoeld zijn toch!


De metingen zijn overigens in mijn garage gemaakt, niet de beste omgeving maar buiten wordt alles zo nat momenteel  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Afbeeldingen zijn niet zichtbaar. :-)

----------


## kvdb013

> Afbeeldingen zijn niet zichtbaar. :-)



Ik was even ruzie aan het maken met mijn wifi, dus moest het even op mijn pc doen!

----------


## MusicXtra

Is niet zoveel te zeggen van de plotjes, zie in je impulse response een behoorlijke reflectie, weet niet op welke afstand je de microfoon had.
Coherence kan ik niet zien en de smoothing mag iets minder.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor Coherence hoef je alleen knopje C in te drukken. 
Je kan (moet niet maar werkt voor mij beter) de x-as op ⅓ oct zetten (alt+T) daarna Graph Settings op ⅓ i.p.v. Decade.
Hiermee krijg je op de x-as een verdeling te zien die correspondeert met een 31 bands graphic eq. Verder zou je er voor kunnen kiezen om High Contrast aan te zetten voor het maken van screenshots en posten online (zit in tabje options).
Die eerste screen shot van het sub kun je verbeteren door Coherence treshhold te verhogen. 
(rechts van je magnitude scherm zit een driehoekje dat je omhoog of naar beneden kunt halen. Zet dit eens op 50/60 % en alle niet coherente data die smaart weergeeft wordt dan ook niet weergegeven).

Smoothing zou ik op de afstand waarop je de mic nu hebt staan op non smoothing of 1/48 oct zetten daar de mic een soort van dichtbij staat (2 a 3 mt schat ik maar ik weet niet wat voor processing je gebruikt mbt latency).

Verder zijn er wat mogelijkheden betreffende: 
windowing (voor de meeste metingen zijn Hanning Blackman of Blackman-Harris het beste voor transfer metingen op speakers waarbij Blackman-Harris mijn voorkeur heeft. Bij Blackman-Harris heb je een betere signal to noise verhouding door het strakkere data window).
FFT size maakt het e.e.a. uit m.b.t. de frequentie resolutie binnen smaart 
(liefst 8/16/32K waarbij 16k prima werkt maar mocht smaart wat traag reageren bij een avaraging setting van 4 tot 16 kun je ook naar 8K gaan alleen zie je dan wat grotere stappen tussen data punten in het laag in het hoog houdt je meer dan voldoende data punten over om goede beslissingen te maken).

Eventueel kan je bij moeilijke ruimtes nog gebruik maken van een "Pink Sweep" (wel even "triggered by impuls respons" aan vinken in Generator options).

----------


## kvdb013

Tot zover bedankt voor de info, ik zal er t.z.t mee aan de slag gaan. 
Bij beter weer zal ik ook buiten aan de slag gaan omdat de garage geen ideale plek is. 
Wordt vervolgd!

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Vandaag binnen gekomen: Een matched octa EMX7150 mic set voor seminars/tunings doeleinden.

----------


## SPS

Kostbaar koffertje Timo! Wees er maar zuinig op!

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Thanxs @SPS
Koffertje is ook om schade te voorkomen..... (tzt 1 kapsel van een 4007 vervangen die een val niet heeft overleeft:-().

----------


## drbeat

Ooooohhhhhh....... mooi nestje meetmics..... Als je nog eens een nestje jonge micjeS verwacht wil ik er ook wel 1 adopteren...... 😃😎😎

Je zal ze toch wel allemaal een mooi uitgesneden bedje geven in dat mandje??

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Zodra ik er tijd voor heb word dat blokjes spul vervangen voor iets wat een beetje road proof is.
Zodra je iets wilt adopteren hoor ik het wel.

----------


## sjoerd

Ik wil ook gaan meten met SMAART maar twijfel alleen tussen V7 en V7DI. Ik vind het lastig om te beoordelen of ik de impulse response van V7 nodig heb, waarvoor heb je die functie nodig? Kan DI ook gebruikt worden om subs onderling in fase te zetten?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Betreffende de IR binnen Smaart kun je hier het e.e.a. aan informatie vinden:
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/wp-...7-IR-Guide.pdf 
Ik neem aan dat je deze pagina al hebt gezien maar toch ff voor de zekerheid:
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/sma...smaart-v-7-di/
Is een basic uitleg van iets wat een soort van complex is.
Mijn keuze zou meer naar Smaart7 full gaan daar deze versie ook meerdere kanalen tegelijk op het scherm kan zetten en ook live een avarage van meerder transfers aan kan.
Smaart7di kan 1 transfer (dus mic vs reference). en that's it.
Multi channel is voor mij een absolute must daar het in mijn geval ongelooflijk veel tijd scheelt maar de di versie kan via omwegen ook een soort van veel (ook avarages van meerdere metingen alleen niet te gelijk.

Verder is het prijs verschil €200,- ex en kan je DI ook upgraden naar de 7full alleen kost die upgrade een single license seat (Upgrade van di naar 7full $447.50 US dollar alleen online niet via mij dus).

Maar goed geef ff een belletje

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor de liefhebber even een data sheet van de matched octa set van Isemcon ;-)

----------


## SPS

Prachtig! On-axis neem ik aan?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

on-ax heet hier free field dus ja. 
Bij de correctie files (standaard bij geleverd bij elke mic) heb je 2 keuzes nm. free field (onax) en diffuse field waarbij de mic dus omhoog gericht staat.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Eindelijk een map on line versie waar je alla SIM3 een fase respons kunt genereren en niet meer via een ander programma (RBV2-9) de juiste delay tijden kunt berekenen. 

(als je alleen met afstanden front to front bv. werkt bij het simuleren van sub blaffers in cardioide opstellingen krijg je niet helemaal de correcte delay tijden daar het geluid eerst om de kast heen moet van uit het "midden" van de kast ipv "front to front". 1 mt afstand tussen 2 subs aan de achterkant gemeten mbv fase is 3.2 ms delay in het geval van een 900LFC gemeten aan de achterkant maar in afstand 2.96ms;-).

Het blijven simulaties maar komt redelijk in de buurt bij wat je verwacht als je met analyzers gaat klieren voor het echie.......
Voor diegenen die dit nog niet aangevraagd hebben:
http://www.meyersound.com/product/mapp-xt/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En het werkt nog ook via DVS en een RIO 16/8.
Binnen kort dus de mogelijkheid om 15 transfers tegelijkertijd op het scherm te zetten.

----------


## teunos

> En het werkt nog ook via DVS en een RIO 16/8.
> Binnen kort dus de mogelijkheid om 15 transfers tegelijkertijd op het scherm te zetten.



Heb ik ook, en werkt geweldig!
Nu nog een Dante processor en ja kan ook elke willekeurige processorcurve naar je Smaart toveren!
Echt fantastisch, je meet een seconde of 5 pink noise, slaat de trace op van de desbetreffende driver en mute de analoge processoruitgang van die driver.
Vervolgens inverteer je in Smaart de transfer functie van de processorcurve die je vanuit de processor met Dante naar Smaart stuurt. Hier maak je bijvoorbeeld de frequentie response van de driver geinverteerd mee na, dit is dan precies de EQ curve die je nodig hebt om deze driver vlak te krijgen.
Vervolgens meet je nog even met de aangemaakte EQ curve de driver door, evt een kleine aanpassing en je bent klaar.
Zo reduceer je de tijd dat er pink noise (en dus herrie) over je systeem heen staat enorm!
Heerlijk dus, dat Dante!
Bovendien kan ik mijn processor (met 8 mic inputs) dus als meet interface gebruiken als ik geen zin heb een mengpaneel of losse interface oid mee te sjouwen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Er komt een nieuwe processor aan maar die heeft geen Dante..... (maar ik heb op die Rio meer dan voldoende inputs om hem toch door te meten) so no worries.
Gaat alleen even duren om alles road klaar te krijgen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En de nieuwe speeltjes zijn binnen ;-). Ideaal voor mensen die niet zo slim zijn met netwerk configuraties. 
Aansluiten en in 1 x werken (dus ook Compass.go voor ipad besturing).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En 2 nieuwe toppen voor o.a. het geven van seminars m.b.t. Smaart7.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Calibreren van de ipad/iSEMic (ISEMcon microfoon voor ipad/phone gebruik).
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....w-mics-are-in/

----------


## jakkes72

Onder het mom van "domme vragen bestaan niet" Waarom zit er XLR-5 op de meyers...?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Heeft te maken met het RMS controle systeem (Remote Monitor System).
http://www.meyersound.com/product/rms/views.htm 
http://www.meyersound.com/pdf-cad-su...rms/rms_ds.pdf

Er zijn meer van dit soort software applicaties (System Architect mbt Crown amps en Armonia software mbt Powersoft om er een paar te noemen).
Gezien mijn achtergrond en training was het voor mij een goede keuze mbt het geven van seminars en eventuele verhuur. 
Er zijn een aantal bedrijven die de afgelopen tijd geïnvesteerd hebben in Lyon/Leopard/1100LFC/900LFC etc.die dus ook RMS hebben draaien dus is het voor mij van belang dat het daar op aansluit mocht het nodig zijn ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Op de valreep. Komende maandag in Wadinxsveen:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Even een reminder voor geïnteresseerden:
Morgen is er een Danley Sound Labs demo in Beesd.
Voor meer informatie: http://www.firm4.nl
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...oor-buiten.jpg
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...-22subje22.jpg
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...oor-binnen.jpg

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Wat gegevens van het seminar afgelopen maandag 01-06-2015
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...front-mics.png
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...-front-mic.png
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...s-back-mic.png
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...d-back-mic.png

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Binnenkort deze boyz maar eens door de mangel halen  :Smile:  
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....y-around-with/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....y-around-with/

Het begint er een beetje op te lijken maar is een soort van veel werk.

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word.../07/rack-1.jpg
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word.../07/rack-2.jpg

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is wel een indrukwekkend setje Timo....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maar waarom een Galileo en twee Intelli-Xen?

----------


## jadjong

Dasy-chainen voor extra EQ-punten.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Heeft meerdere redenen:

900LFC's/UPQ via Galileo is een goede combi maar heeft alleen 2de orde HP/LP filters. Galileo Calisto heeft ook hogere ordes maar geen All-pass filters en daar ik nogal eens combinaties (moet) maken met andere merken is dat iets wat ik wel echt noodzakelijk vind (daarbij is de Calisto een tikkie duurder en vond ik het zo onderhand wel best). 
Een leuke mogelijkheid voor de toekomst is een 5.1 surround set-up met de Galileo of de BSS BLU80;-).
Het RMS netwerk was een (dure) optie (5polig XLR/MDM832/RMServer/Compass) maar geeft mij de mogelijkheid om alles binnen 1 soft te houden mbt de Meyer speakers en maakt het makkelijker voor rental partners in het gebruikers netwerk van Meyer om deze kasten in hun sets te plaatsen (verhuur dus).

De Intelli-x processors zijn erg goed vind het alleen een beetje jammer dat er geen bediening via mac standaard beschikbaar is (krijg altijd een advies om windows op mac te installeren iets wat ik persoonlijk B.S. vind). 
Als er iets kapot gaat aan die apex'en wordt het wel zo snel gerepareerd als dat het duurt om ze in België te krijgen maar verdere ondersteuning vind ik "matig". Er staat in de specs dat FIR end mogelijk is maar op het moment dat je vraagt hoe het staat met de fase lineaire x-overs of FIR (wat ze al een jaar of 2 roepen) duurt het "even" voor dat je antwoord krijgt (heb het een jaar geleden nog eens gevraagd maar tot op heden geen antwoord) laat staan als je om Chebichev/Eliptisch vraagt.

Voor het geven van seminars heb ik de Apexen nodig betreffende uitleg filters (hp/lp (1ste tot 8ste orde)/ap (1ste/2de orde). Het zou zo maar kunnen dat er in de toekomst nog 2 processors bij komen (XTA (alleen jammer weer windows) en een niet nader te noemen engels merk vanwege klankkwaliteit en andere filters (wederom windows:-( wie weet Lake (alleen is die interface niet mijn ding maar goed)). Hier wacht ik nog even mee.

Tijdens de seminars is het de bedoeling dat er voor gevorderden merken gecombineerd gaan worden waar dus de afdeling fase alignment flink aan bod komt en er meerder merken processors gecombineerd kunnen gaan worden (vandaar voor nu Apex/Meyer/BSS BLU80 (NTM filters wat een beetje op Chebichev/Eliptisch lijkt qua frequentie response))

Momenteel zit ik in een test fase betreffende het RMS netwerk en signaal distributie (Dante) naar de seminar computers van de toekomstige studenten. 1ste test op RMS liet wel speaker nodes zien maar verder niets (foutje van mij iets met RTFM en een nieuwe versie van Compass waar de 900LFC wel in de inventory voor komt). 
Via Dante heb ik al 8 computers voorzien van 8 meet signalen waarbij een leuke optie voor mij is dat ik via een soft van mac alle 8 de computers van af 1 main computer in de gaten kan houden (observe/control).
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word.../supercool.png

(daisy chaining is niet nodig @Jadjong. Als een systeem niet fatsoenlijk klinkt met 4 a 6 eq punten zou er misschien iets anders aan de hand kunnen zijn hoeken fout/richting of iets dergelijks).

Zodra alles een beetje op de rit is ga ik 1 a 2 field tests doen waarbij ik 6 man max per keer een cursus geef (gratis dus) waarbij het dus kan gebeuren dat er het e.e.a. niet werkt zo als ik zou willen en ik dus even moet kijken naar een oplossing.

Maar goed alles bij elkaar : Work in progress..........

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Copy/paste van het vorige bericht:

"Het RMS netwerk was een (dure) optie (5polig XLR/MDM832/RMServer/Compass) maar geeft mij de mogelijkheid om alles binnen 1 soft te houden mbt de Meyer speakers en maakt het makkelijker voor rental partners in het gebruikers netwerk van Meyer om deze kasten in hun sets te plaatsen (verhuur dus)."

De screenshot is van het RMS gedeelte van Compass met i.d.g. een 900LFC zonder signaal. Zodra ik tijd heb ga ik eens kijken wat het precies gaat weergeven qua parameters op het moment dat het setje een beetje aan gaat tijdens een klus en wat er bijvoorbeeld gebeurt mbt temperatuur en wat andere gezelligheid. 

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...s-doet-het.png

Wordt vervolgd zeg maar..........

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

> Heeft meerdere redenen:
> Zodra alles een beetje op de rit is ga ik 1 a 2 field tests doen waarbij ik 6 man max per keer een cursus geef (gratis dus) waarbij het dus kan gebeuren dat er het e.e.a. niet werkt zo als ik zou willen en ik dus even moet kijken naar een oplossing.



Bij deze dus. 
Ik ben op zoek naar 6 a 12 man die een seminar bij willen wonen betreffende "meten met FFT analyzers" om mijn seminar set-up te testen. Deelnemers hoeven geen computer mee te nemen daar alles aanwezig is.

Ik heb 2 locaties waar dit plaats kan vinden alleen nog geen definitieve data.
Stuur een PM of mail bij interesse.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

abcdefghijk

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En nog een (onder voorbehoud).

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....op-24-08-2015/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Eindelijk eens een beetje spelen met het nieuwe spul.
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....the-new-stuff/

Vooral de mac pro is een soort van fijn werken maar wel een beetje wennen als je gewend bent om alles op 1 scherm weg te proppen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als ik zeg dat dit een indrukwekkende set-up is druk ik me nog voorzichtig uit.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wat zien we hier allemaal?
Voor iedere meetmic een apart venster op het rechter scherm?

----------


## jakkes72

Apple is blij met zo'n klant...!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Apple is blij met zo'n klant...!



Niet alleen Apple, tot aan Mascotte toe zelfs.  :Wink:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik ben tot mijn spijt idd een goede klant bij mascotte (en een "best goede" klant bij Apple maar ja ze maken gewoon goed spul wat werkt zonder al te veel geklooi als je veel computers te gelijk wilt draaien).

Wat je ziet op het rechterscherm is remote desktop waar ik alle computers (6 x imac zie foto) in de gaten kan houden en bij problemen ook over kan nemen via de mac pro. 

Centre screen smaart7.5 en rechts wordt voor mijn gevoel Compass voor galileo RMServer en bv. Map on line waar ik weer het virtual SIM verhaal op bv. het centre screen kan zetten. Die mac book pro is voor het dante verhaal email besturing van de rio1608 en meer van dat soort gedoe.

Wederom weer pech gehad met die RMserver en het RMS verhaal (uitlezing parameters van de amps in de 900LFC's/UPQ1p). Weer een typisch geval van RTFM.
Voorheen als ik een update van Compass installeerde werd er een adveccproxy geval automatisch geïnstalleerd (iig in de 3.6 soft daar ik daar zonder problemen de RMserver zag verschijnen). In de 3.7 versie van compass moet ik dit apart installeren.

Vandaag dus wel die RMServer zien verschijnen na installatie (met dank aan AEM voor het trouble shooten) dus aanstaande maandag tijdens het seminar eens kijken of die informatie te zien is op alle seminar computers. (mits er voldoende animo is beetje jammer zo'n vakantie periode).

Heb gisteren ook een beetje kunnen spelen met die 900LFC's. Ze bevallen me wel en doen wat ik wil dat ze doen maar heb ze nog niet vol aan kunnen zetten. Was niet te doen qua druk zeg maar.
In theorie kan ik 6 subs op 1 16A fase draaien (max 2.5A/1 x 900LFC) en dit zal vast wel een keer gebeuren maar wil eerst een keer "meten" hoeveel stroom ze opnemen zeg maar als het vol aan staat.
Meyer specs: 2.5A max burst maar ik weet op dit moment niet hoeveel lawaai ze er dan uit knallen en hoop dat ik er dan niet vlak voor sta zeg maar.

Wordt vervolgd ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Erg mooie set-up voor seminars.
Powersoft gaat uit van 1/8 full power voor het stroomverbruik, dus 4*4kW sub zou op 1 16A groep moeten kunnen, zelf heb ik de ervaring dat dit inderdaad gaat maar geef er sterk de voorkeur aan om uit te gaan van 1/4 full power.
Niks zo vervelend als een show-stop door een automaat die eruit klapt en bovendien weet je vaak op locatie niet 100% zeker dat het een vrije groep is waar je op aansluit.
Ga ik even uit van 1000 Watt voor een 900 LFC dan zouden 6 stuks dus 6 kW zijn, gedeeld door 4 kom je op 1,5 kW en dus ruim binnen de 1/8e of 1/4e full-power regel die Powersoft en ikzelf hanteren.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik ga als het doorgaat komende maandag (heb tot nu toe 1 aanmelding hint dus naar iedereen zeg maar) ig 1 sub op die Furman aansluiten en eens kijken hoeveel ampere dat een 900 trekt als die aan gaat. Weet alleen niet of ik hem echt vol aan ga zetten (is niet te doen qua level ben ik bang).

Ook eens kijken wat dat RMServer en compass me vertellen betreffende output van die 900 daar het wattage niet gespecificeerd wordt door Meyer op de website....

Het geen ik kan vinden op de Meyer website: 
*Its transducer shall be one18-inch dual-coil, long-excursion cone driver.   2-channel, open-loop, class Damplifier 
*In ieder geval dus 2 spoelen in 1 18" speaker en een 2 kanaals amp voor de 2 spoelen. Verder kom ik op dit moment niet. Toch maar eens wat vragen stellen aan bepaalde mensen ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

In mijn berekening moet je alles verdubbelen, een dikke enkel 18" heeft een 2 kW amp module nodig in plaats van de 1000 Watt waar ik vanuit ging.
Zelfs dan kan het nog steeds gewoon.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Goed interview duurt alleen even om alles te beluisteren zeg maar

http://www.sounddesignlive.com/special-report-sound-system-design-for-small-venues-bob-mccarthy/?utm_content=buffer34ce9&utm_medium=social&utm_sou  rce=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik ga als het doorgaat komende maandag (heb tot nu toe 1 aanmelding hint dus naar iedereen zeg maar) ig 1 sub op die Furman aansluiten en eens kijken hoeveel ampere dat een 900 trekt als die aan gaat. Weet alleen niet of ik hem echt vol aan ga zetten (is niet te doen qua level ben ik bang).



Het valt nog niet mee om dat goed te meten, tenminste niet met de gangbare multimeters en dergelijke. Zo'n uitlezing op een furman zegt ook niet alles. En gaan testen met sinussen en of ruis is ook niet echt een praktijk situatie.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Klopt maar geeft een redelijke indicatie in combi met de specs opgegeven door Meyer Sound

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze zijn de test seminars suc6vol afgesloten. Alles doet het op 1 uitdaging na. Wordt vervolgt zeg maar.
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...-and-kicin.jpg 
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...up-alive-1.jpg

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat moet wel een kick geven...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Komt nog meer aan t.z.t. en zodra dat voor elkaar is..... Maar is alleen maar technisch spul....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

wederom weer niks zichtbaar?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....-the-reminder/








Is een ezelsbruggetje voor de mensen die geen rekenmachine in hun hoofd hebben zitten zo als ik ;-)

----------


## SPS

toppie!

Nu alleen nog het ezelsbruggetje onthouden

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

= bij 100Hz het makkelijkst ;-)

Daar heb je het meest me te maken bij de meeste setjes (lees subje topje)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Het RMS netwerk werkt nu ook zo als het moet (inclusief storingen meldingen zeg maar :-()

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...5/08/rms-4.png
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...5/08/rms-3.png

----------


## teunos

oke zeg maar

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Storing werd veroorzaakt door een "geblokkeerde" ventilator waardoor de kast een tikkie warm werd. Niet kritisch dus daar die kast dus in het geval van kritisch zich zelf had uitgeschakeld.

Voordeel van het RMS heeft zich voor mij iig bewezen. Ik kreeg de melding na een uurtje of 5. Na visuele inspectie bleek idd dat de fan niet draaide. Maar goed midden in de klus dus laat maar draaien en checken zodra de mogelijkheid er was (vandaag dus;-).

Zonder RMS had ik nooit geweten dat er iets mis was. Kast is gechecked en goed gekeurd dus weer verder.....

----------


## qvt

He Timo,

Ik heb gisteren SMAART een update gegeven naar 7.5.3.2, ik kwam van 7.5.1.2 en vroeg me af wat er veranderd is? Of zijn dit enkel bugfixes.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Er is iig een bug fix geweest voor mac met uit mijn hoofd iets wat af en toe fout ging mbt de generator. (en natuurlijk op mijn mac). lees zo even je pb.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....l-reading-this

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Waarom de outputs van je x-over ook doormeten:?
Wie zegt dat als je bijvoorbeeld 400Hz als x-over kiest de -6dB punten dan ook echt op 400Hz zitten (heeft iets te maken met de definities van filters zeg maar).
Rood: SUM Elliptisch Low-pass filter @400Hz Elliptisch High-pass filter @400Hz.
Zwart: Sum Elliptisch Low-pass filter @400Hz 2de orde All-pass filter @87Hz Q0.5 (dacht ik weet ik niet 100% zeker) Elliptisch High-pass filter *@614H* (hier matchen de -6dB punten weer) polariteit gedraaid (ø dus). Het kan zo maar zijn dat ik het low-pass filter naar beneden heb bijgesteld om de x-over op 400Hz te maken maar weet ik niet meer zeker (slecht gedocumenteerd sorry gebeurt als je snel moet werken zeg maar). 


Having fun with x-overs ;-) https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....w-what-i-mean/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Even een follow-up op het volgende bericht  :Cool: 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....m-2/#more-3053

enjoy

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteindelijk is het elektronisch X-over punt en het -6dB punt nauwelijks van belang, het gaat om het akoestisch resultaat en dat hangt van meer factoren af.
Of ben jij een andere mening toegedaan Timo?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nee ben ik "heel erg" met je eens behalve dat "nauwelijks" zeg maar (het helpt een soort van veel als je je er van bewust bent dat bv de elliptische filters van uit een Galileo hun -3dB punt op het ingestelde x-over punt hebben en dat bv de Bessel filters uit een Apex intelli-x2 un-compensated zijn wat inhoudt dat je er een soort van naast zit als je niet uitkijkt).
Ik had alleen voor nu geen zin om dit met een echte 2 (of meer) weg speaker te proberen.
Verder zie ik te vaak de mannen in het veld een x-over punt in kloppen waar de high-pass en low-pass op de zelfde frequentie terecht komen.
Dit zijn een soort van aannames betreffende x-overs die na meten toch vaak bijgesteld dienen te worden (als het goed is tenminste).
Ik heb dit soort "fouten" ook gemaakt en maak ze nog steeds op het moment dat er geen tijd is om een fatsoenlijke meting te doen. 
De 1ste x dat ik mijn Meyer setje in zette is dit dus ook gebeurd (gewoon te weinig tijd om het in te meten) maar na een aantal klusjes kom ik wat betreft de 
x-over steeds meer in de buurt van een vast punt en wie weet binnenkort als ik tijd heb een "overlapping" x-over proberen die echt klopt.

Het heeft een beetje te maken met de sound die IK prettig vind nm. subs LP@125Hz toppen HP@100Hz. Dit creëert een extra push ergens tussen de 80Hz tot 140Hz.
Kan zijn dat het een tikkie te veel is maar te veel is zo weg te halen en aan de onderkant van de subs heb ik meer dan genoeg power over om wat gekke dingen te doen zeg maar. Dit gebeurt dan wel op de input eq's om de fase alignment rond de x-over in tact te houden.
Heeft ook een beetje met dat bandje van dat tour feestje in Utrecht te maken. De kick bij die boy's werkt alleen lekker in combi met de bass als die qua frequenties wat hoger zit dan de bass maar ook dit is smaak (die van mij dus ;-).

Verder ben ik gevraagd om op de que2016 een lezing/presentatie te geven mbt meten en waarom. Dit is dus 1 van de waarom's ;-)

----------


## Tofke78

> Nee ben ik "heel erg" met je eens behalve dat "nauwelijks" zeg maar (het helpt een soort van veel als je je er van bewust bent dat bv de elliptische filters van uit een Galileo hun -3dB punt op het ingestelde x-over punt hebben en dat bv de Bessel filters uit een Apex intelli-x2 un-compensated zijn wat inhoudt dat je er een soort van naast zit als je niet uitkijkt).
> Ik had alleen voor nu geen zin om dit met een echte 2 (of meer) weg speaker te proberen.
> Verder zie ik te vaak de mannen in het veld een x-over punt in kloppen waar de high-pass en low-pass op de zelfde frequentie terecht komen.
> Dit zijn een soort van aannames betreffende x-overs die na meten toch vaak bijgesteld dienen te worden (als het goed is tenminste).
> Ik heb dit soort "fouten" ook gemaakt en maak ze nog steeds op het moment dat er geen tijd is om een fatsoenlijke meting te doen. 
> De 1ste x dat ik mijn Meyer setje in zette is dit dus ook gebeurd (gewoon te weinig tijd om het in te meten) maar na een aantal klusjes kom ik wat betreft de 
> x-over steeds meer in de buurt van een vast punt en wie weet binnenkort als ik tijd heb een "overlapping" x-over proberen die echt klopt.
> 
> Het heeft een beetje te maken met de sound die IK prettig vind nm. subs LP@125Hz toppen HP@100Hz. Dit creëert een extra push ergens tussen de 80Hz tot 140Hz.
> ...



Verdorie da's nu net waar wij jaren problemen mee hebben gehad.  En maar knoeien met die XTA DP426...  Uitzonderlijk klonk het dan eens goed. Gelukkig nu allemaal verleden tijd met de BA set :-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

RTFM 
De nieuwe gebruiksaanwijzing is beschikbaar voor download.

http://www.rationalacoustics.com/download/Smaartv7UserGuide.pdf

Have fun

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

De beste wensen allemaal and have fun (ook al moet je werken:-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een nieuw stukje op mijn blog over een front-back-front set-up (Cardioid Sub Array).
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....oid-sub-array/

enjoy ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En als het goed is zijn de MAPP files betreffende de bovenstaande post nu beschikbaar voor download (hoop ik ben er niet zeker van maar goed).

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....n-line-i-mean/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Goed artikel
http://www.prosoundweb.com/article/t..._alignment/P1/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw speeltje:
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....esearch-asc48/

Betere kwaliteit op Vimeo.

https://vimeo.com/151135059?utm_sour...campaign=28749

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Via deze weg wil ik U en eventueel geïnteresseerde collega’s uitnodigen op 
dinsdag 9 Februari 2016 voor een Sneak Preview betreffende de nieuwste versie van Rational Acoustics Smaart 8 in het Holiday Inn Hotel Amsterdam.
Het product team van Rational Acoustics, instructeurs en “Uber Geeks” zullen aanwezig zijn om vragen betreffende Smaart 8 te beantwoorden en demonstraties op de software te geven.


*Dinsdag 9 Februari  2016* 
*13.00 - 19.00*
*Holiday Inn Amsterdam*
*Manhattan Room; Mezzanine Level*
*De Boelelaan 2*
*1083HJ Amsterdam*




(15 min loop afstand van de Rai)
13.00 - 17.00 Software demonstraties
17.00 - 19.00 Cocktails….


Namens Rational Acoustics en met vriendelijke groeten
Timo Beckman


https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....eview-smaart8/

----------


## GuntherM

Dag Timo,
even een kort vraagje, werkt dit met een dongle?
Ik heb hier een scoop via Dongle en software, werkt netjes, maar dit lijkt me wel iets van een ander niveau, vooral voor ons als audiofielen.
Ik heb ooit Smaart gehad op een laptop nog met M processor, maar die werkte gewoon met de interne geluidskaart, wat geen hoogvlieger was.
Bedankt en succes nog.

Gunther

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Hoi Gunther
Nee Smaart werkt niet met een dongle maar met een my.rational account waar je op 1 licentie 2 x het programma kunt installeren (windows of mac).
De computers worden via online geregistreerd in Amerika en mocht je moeten wisselen release je een computer waarbij dus 1 license seat vrij komt en vrij komt om op een andere computer te installeren.
Geef mij anders even een belletje.

mobiel en dan dus 26144076 (die nul zes mag je er zelf voor zetten;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor alle mannen/vrouwen een kleine preview betreffende Smaart 8

----------


## MusicXtra

Kun je iets vertellen over de nieuwe features?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Er staat het e.e.a. op de site van rational acoustics.
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/smaart-v8-preview/

Op mijn "setje" kan ik wel het e.e.a. aan gekkigheid uithalen zeg maar. Het is dus mogelijk om bv. van 1 mic de spectrum en spectograph op een engine te draaien en dit op het ene scherm te zetten en op het volgende scherm van die zelfde mic een dual transfer te draaien. Als je monitor groot genoeg is kun je ze naast elkaar draaien.
Multiple metering is ook een leuke zeg maar het is nu mogelijk om een meter scherm te genereren. Als je dit doet kun je bv 3 meters voor een kanaal aanmaken en een meter voor dBa een voor dBc en bv. LEQ te gebruiken.
Stel je hebt 6 mic's en maakt 6 x 3 meters aan. Dan kun je zonder probleem dus 6 zones meten op een aantal verschillende normen.
De gains van de smaart i/o zijn al beschikbaar binnen dit meter scherm maar als meer merken (bv Yamaha/Roland) data beschikbaar maken betreffende voltages end kunnen deze dus ook geïmplementeerd worden....
Verder dus via de API de mogelijkheid om de data van je main computer in FOH op een eigen netwerk beschikbaar te maken voor een 2de computer uitgerust met smaart. Inloggen op het netwerk en dan de data binnen halen en lokaal bv op een balcon verder gaan met meten. Dit kan iig met windows en mac (wie weet iets met Ipads/android in de toekomst?;-).
Er zijn meer dingen maar daar moet ik ook een beetje aan wennen zeg maar (data opslag is verbeterd maar is wel wennen zeg maar).
Gewoon even afwachten tot de release..... Komt vast iets met een demo via d RA site en anders gewoon t.z.t. langs komen in mijn seminar ruimte (is bijna klaar maar er moeten nog een paar dingen geplaatst worden (keukentje voor iig koffie/32Arood/alarm en de dingen die ik nu vergeet;-).

----------


## MusicXtra

Klinkt veelbelovend iig. Weet je wanneer de release datum is?
Maar is 32A voor je koffiemachine met alarm niet wat veel?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

De release staat geplanned voor 15 maart......
Ik heb ook nog een paar speakers en een paar computers en wat andere wensen zeg maar. 
25A is leuk voor een huis maar ja beter te veel dan te weinig dus 32A rood maakt het allemaal wat makkelijker ;-)

----------


## SPS

> Klinkt veelbelovend iig. Weet je wanneer de release datum is?
> Maar is 32A voor je koffiemachine met alarm niet wat veel?



Grijns :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

De seminar ruimte is bijna klaar  :Smile: 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....7/almost-done/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

http://www.rationalacoustics.com/smaart-v8/

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....t-8/#more-3354

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een teaser sorry kon het niet laten ;-) Voordat iedereen over de respons valt die je hier ziet: dit zijn de speakers van mijn laptop en de ingebouwde mac mic

----------


## MusicXtra

Zit ons maar gek te maken....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Al iets bekend over een release datum en een prijs? Ook de prijs bij overstappen vanaf Smaart 7?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Sorry voor die "porno" zeg maar.
Release is op 15-03-2016.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek



----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

;-)

http://www.prosoundweb.com/article/a...ty_with_phase/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Geen geluid op deze screen capture daar het zonder externe geluidskaart is gemaakt sorry.
Het is gedaan met de mic's die in mijn Mac zitten en met reference to generator als source. Vandaar dat je een tijd van +/- 84ms ziet. (USB is a bitch qua tijd zonder een clock referentie.....).

https://videos.files.wordpress.com/u...v8-nice_hd.mp4

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Met Smaart 8 Is het mogelijk om de data op een netwerk te plaatsen en via een 2de computer met Smaart 8 geïnstalleerd de data binnen te trekken en daar op verder te meten.
Dit gebeurt via de API (application program interface). Enable die functie op beide computers druk Alt+r. Als beide computers op het zelfde netwerk zitten kun je op nm.2 gewoon verder met smaart .

https://videos.files.wordpress.com/C...-window_hd.mp4

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's wel een heel gave feature...
Makkelijker dan de Ipad app, je kunt dus full options metingen doen zonder aan een audio interface vast te moeten zitten.  :Cool:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor zo ver ik weet wordt de data van je main computer op het netwerk gezet. Op het moment dat je een licentie koopt krijg je 2 license seats. Op nummer 2 kun je dus de data van nummer 1 binnen trekken en weer verder met meten. Geen screen sharing dus maar echt meten via je 2de license seat.
Dit alles onder voorbehoud (ik ga het wel navragen tzt.) 
Ik ben Beta tester voor rational met een reden: ik krijg elke computer in de stress hoe goe en hoe duur maakt niet uit. In de stress krijg ik hem en meestal op het moment dat ik het niet kan gebruiken maar goed......

Verder opent het plaatsen van de data van smaart op een netwerk interessante opties mbt bv ipad phones (ook android (?);-) tablets en meer van dat soort gezelligheid...... 
Wie weet wat er nog volgt de komende tijd....
Zodra ik dingen bevestigd zie worden in de soft of via mail laat ik het wel weten.....

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels ook Smaart8 geïnstalleerd, (Timo, tnx voor de snelle service) erg goed nagedacht over dit programma.
't Is nog een beetje zoeken maar de knoppenbalk onderaan maakt dat je er erg snel mee kunt werken.
En de mogelijkheid om meerdere dB meters tegelijk in je scherm te hebben is ideaal voor evenementen met een strakke geluidslimiet. Zo kun je de LEQ waarde van zowel A als C weging zien en met twee andere meters in een oogopslag of de actuele waarde boven of onder de LEQ waarde zit.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Je hebt iig de mazzel dat er een help functie online beschikbaar is. De eerste Beta die ik zag zat helemaal niks qua help file bij. Betekende dus een beetje knopjes drukken om functies te vinden (en dat zijn er best veel;-).

----------


## jadjong

De nieuwe remote-functie werkt prachtig. Voor 7 gebruikte ik de Windows-RDP, maar dan moest ik vier keer klikken als ik wilde wisselen tussen Smaart en Lake controller, nu nog maar 1x (of alt-tab). Scheelt een hoop tijd als je op een balkon zit. Wat ik wel een nadeel vind is dat de data lokaal geanaliseerd wordt, de batterij van de tablet is daardoor eerder leeg dan wanneer je met remote desktop aan de gang gaat.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een nieuwe update staat online

http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=d8a5ff140a6efa7191ac99f92&id=97db66e0c1

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze is de seminar ruimte zo goed als klaar........

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....3/bijna-klaar/

----------


## SPS

Kosten noch moeite gespaard zo te zien :Stick Out Tongue: 
En.... je mag er roken! :Wink:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Je mag roken maar het is geen verplichting zeg maar ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Als het goed is is de seminar ruimte komende woensdag klaar voor gebruik zeg maar. Maandag wordt de 32rood door getrokken en woensdag nagemeten en opgeleverd.
Vanaf die dag geld 1 ieder die een seminar wil is welkom mits ik het op de gewenste dag in kan plannen....... ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je mag roken maar het is geen verplichting zeg maar ;-)



Eigenlijk vind ik dat het wel gewoon verplicht gesteld moet worden.  :Wink:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Even een beetje prutsen ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....nment-example/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En nog 1 ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....out-that-base/

----------


## jadjong

He Timo, Mooi programma dat v8, maar hoe kan ik mijn metingen in mappen indelen? In de Data Library lukt het natuurlijk, maar als ik vervolgens twee mapjes uit de Library naar het window er boven sleep heb ik een grote verzameling 'dubbele' namen. Het zou mooi zijn als Mic 1 uit mapje A ook terug te herleiden is naar dat mapje.
Wanneer je met shift-space meerdere traces tegelijk op slaat en dat achter elkaar doet zit je in dezelde chaos.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Hoi Jadjong.
Dit is al een tijdje een soort van een ergernis bij mij (en waarschijnlijk ook bij anderen;-)
In 8 heb ik daar eerlijk gezegd nog niet naar gekeken ivm wat persoonlijke dingen (verhuizen en het op zetten van een seminar ruimte met alle nodige dingen die daar uit voort vloeien).

Qua Beta testen heb ik me tot nu toe beperkt tot het zoeken naar bugs en manieren om Smaart te laten crashen (geef me een computer en software dan vind ik altijd wel een manier om die computer in de stress te krijgen een soort van een gave die meestal zijn kop opsteekt op het verkeerde moment :Mad: ).

Ik ga er naar kijken de komende tijd en wie weet...... Ik zie zo af en toe dingen terug in Smaart waar ik me aan ergerde die verbeterd zijn na een mailtje (proportional panes bv in transfer mode).

Ik moet morgen een cursus geven aan een man of 10 en heb er een idee over maar ben niet zeker of het klopt. Ik heb wel al wat metingen gedaan met V8 maar heb niks opgeslagen tot nu toe daar ik vaak bij een re-tuning van een set liever vers begin en geen eerdere metingen op dezelfde set terug kijk. Dat houdt me scherp op de een of andere manier....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw stukje werk ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2016/06/01/back-to-basics-sorry/

@jadjong sorry nog geen tijd gehad om te checken naar je vraag maar ben het niet vergeten (verhuizen end.....:-( )

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Aankomende zaterdag 11-6-2016 en komende woensdag 15-6-2016 zijn er plaatsen vrij voor een cursus Smaart. Als je interesse hebt om een cursus meten met FFT analyzers (in dit geval Smaart 8) bij te wonen laat dit dan even weten via mail of bel even......

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw stukje werk maar duurt nog wel even voor dat het helemaal af is. Voor nu een teaser ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....k-in-progress/

Verder staat er 28-06-2016 weer een Smaart V8 training in de planning. Bij interesse even mailen of bellen: 0626144076

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Blijft te klein dus heb de video weer weg gehaald hier

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Er staat weer Smaart training in de planning op 28-6-2016.
Bij interesse bel of mail even.......
0626144076 mail houdt ik even weg hier ivm spam end. (doe een PB).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik heb weer het e.e.a. toegevoegd aan de blog post betreffende de hotkeys/Smaart 8.
klik op deze link voor alleen het toegevoegde spul: https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....re-on-hotkeys/
en op deze link: https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....k-in-progress/ om het hele spul te zien.
Have fun ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Er is weer een update betreffende Smaart v8 beschikbaar:
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/for...-now-available 

Enjoy;-)

Verder staat er weer een training in de planning op 06-07-2016 (volgende week woensdag dus).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Weer het eea toegevoegd aan de "movie" 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....re-on-hotkeys/  dit is "solo" het geen wat toegevoegd is

en het hele ding ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....k-in-progress/

enjoy

----------


## MusicXtra

Timo, met de sneltoets H kan ik de trace verbergen, alleen vind ik nergens hoe ik diezelfde trace weer zichtbaar kan krijgen (zonder Smaart opnieuw op te starten).
Weet jij welke toets ik daarvoor moet gebruiken?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Door op het bijbehorende bolletje in je plot legenda te drukken. Bij CMD+H is heel Smaart pleite maar door op de desktop shortcut te drukken komt Smaart ook weer op je desktop terecht.
Er is geen reverse H zeg maar

----------


## MusicXtra

Ok, dankje voor je reactie.  :Smile:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Jij ook bedankt..... Die H cmd+h was ik vergeten. Weer wat te doen dus ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Dit is best cool ;-) (Smaart v8.1beta)


https://www.facebook.com/timobeckman...68427129344260

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....-beta-testing/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

@MusicXtra
In die Beta zit een nieuw dingetje zeg maar betreffende jou vraag hier een paar dagen geleden.


De plot legend gaat verplaatsen als de beta zo blijft als dat hij er nu uitziet. Je kunt hem openen rechts boven in plot view drop down menu.



Standaard zonder hide te gebruiken ziet het er dan zo uit. Druk je daarna dus CMD+shift+h dan verberg je die traces.



Dan ziet het scherm er zo uit ALS JE DIE PLOT LEGEND OPEN HEBT STAAN. Had ik dus niet (koste even om er achter te komen wat er aan de hand was zeg maar).



Verder is het oproepen van traces een kwestie van drag&drop. Het Smaart scherm ziet er weer +/- uit als v7 alleen kun je nu opgeslagen metingen die links staan in je meet plot slepen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Dit was een soort van onverwacht hoewel de online spec sheet weliswaar op standje oorlog qua smoothing +/- hetzelfde beeld geeft.
Een dubbel 15" studio reference monitor.......

----------


## PvG

:-) ziet er uit als FIR. Wat is de latency van de processor/amp? Dus de delay die SMAART meet minus de weglengte speaker<>meetmic. Vanaf 200 Hz rechte fase dus minimaal 5ms schat ik. Maar hoe hebben ze dan het fase verloop rondom de BR poorten bijna recht gekregen? Nice!

----------


## MusicXtra

Zie nu pas je post over de plot legend, dat ziet er iig al beter werkbaar uit als dat het nu is.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

@PVG is inderdaad FIR. Het merk is Fulcrum Acoustics. Ik schat ergens tussen 5 a 6ms

@Sander dit is met de Beta van V8.1 dus nog niet op de huidige online versie voor standaard gebruikers. Voor iedereen die V8 heeft aangeschaft geldt dat als je dat wil je kunt Beta testen mits je tegen wat uitdagingen kan qua systeem crashes en onverwacht gedrag van V8.1

----------


## jakkes72

Heb je al meer Fulcrum spul onder handen gehad Timo?

----------


## jadjong

Als ik die beta wil, moet ik dan mailen?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik heb een Sample deze kant op laten komen bestaande uit 2 x RM25ac en 2 x FA12ac. Er gaan waarschijnlijk nog 2 x dubbel 15" subs 2 x 8" reference monitor en 2 x dubbel 8" coax voor live gebruik. Allemaal powered (is de duurste optie maar ik heb nu even geen plek voor veel amp racken etc.) Powered heeft te maken met level 1 of level 2 wat bij hun het verschil geeft tussen FIR of IIR filters.

@PVG Qua latency is het idd +/- 5 en een beetje ms

----------


## jakkes72

interessant...  :Smile:  vooral de Fa12ac

----------


## PvG

> @PVG Qua latency is het idd +/- 5 en een beetje ms



Meer zou geen probleem zijn in een studio natuurlijk, maar ze hebben iig niet zomaar alles met FIR platgeslagen. Netjes!
Dit kastje (nou ja "tje" :-) ) heeft dus 3 x-over punten: LF tot ca. 400 Hz, 2e LF/mid tot ca. 1kHz en HF vanaf ca. 1kHz. Een 2.5-weg kast. De standaard is gezet: goed fysiek basisontwerp + FIR om de puntjes op de i te zetten.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Niet alleen een goed basis ontwerp maar ook het design proces met gelijktijdig het processor gedeelte in de gaten houdend zeg maar.
Ik ben me nog aan het inlezen in dit merk zeg maar dus heb nog niet overal een antwoord op

http://fulcrum-acoustic.com/assets/pdf/Spec%20Sheets/Prod%20Spec,%20RM25ac%20v1.pdf

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Back to Smaart
Strik vraag: Wat is het x-over punt in de screenshot?

----------


## jadjong

Laag-af van je interface stond nog aan.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

nope x-vr = 125Hz. Is alleen zichtbaar waneer je de solo traces ziet van beide outputs.
by the way de frequentie punten voor Galileo liggen voor de high-pass hoger dan 125Hz en voor de low pass lager dan 125Hz daar de Galileo bij de elliptische filters op -3dB ipv -6dB uitkomt verder moest het polariteit gedraaid worden + een 2de orde Allpass filter ergens rond de 40/50Hz.

----------


## jakkes72

Algemeen vraagje: Ik ben in het bezit van Smaart 7DI. Is er een upgrade mogelijkheid naar Smaart 8? In deze versie is het (als ik goed gelezen heb) mogelijk om dB metingen te doen ala 10easy. Dus met een LEQ van bv 15 min, peak, average enz. Klopt dat?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Vandaag even een klein beetje kunnen freaken zeg maar. 5.1 surround 
LFT/RGHT = Fulcrum Acoustics RM25ac
LFT/RGHT surround = Fulcrum Acoustics FA12ac
Sub = Meyer sound 900LFC
Centre = Meyer sound UPJ1p
System processor = Meyer sound Galileo 616
dit zijn alle speakers tegelijk aan met 1mic op de zg. golden spot.
Sub heeft geen low pass en op de RM25ac moest een Allpass filter geplaatst worden daar de 900LFC overlapt met de 25ac over het hele bereik tussen de 2.....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Aankomende dinsdag 27 september staat er weer een Smaart training in de planning.
Bij interesse laat het even weten.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Hoi Jakkes
sorry voor de late reactie. Ik was een beetje druk met het akoestisch aanpassen van mij "studio annex demo" ruimte.

Betreffende een upgrade van 7di naar 8 dit is geen probleem. En ja V8 kan over meerdere inputs levels loggen dus (dBspl dBa-c of dB a-c LEQ)

Bel mij anders even 06 26144076

----------


## MarkRombouts

Vraagje ivm gebruik van Smaart voor loggen DB waardes evenementen:

Ik heb Smaart 7DI, waarmee dit prima zou moeten kunnen volgens mij. 1 waarde op een bepaalde plek op het terrein.

Wat kan ik gebruiken om mijn meetmicrofoon te kalibreren voor het meten van SPL ?
Ik heb een BeyerDynamic MM1.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Je hebt een calibrator nodig (nee niet die andere -brator).
Dit is een apparaat wat exact (als je mazzel hebt) een 1kHz sinus weg stuurt op 94dB (of 110dB/114dB). Hiermee kan je smaart calibreren.

----------


## MusicXtra

Werkt heel goed, eenmaal Smaart laten calibreren, wel zorgen dat je gain van je input niet te hoog staat, en vervolgens hoef je alleen nog maar op de gain van de input te calibreren.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Let even op waar en hoe je dit eventueel inzet.

Smaart is een open source meet systeem (je kan willekeurig welke mic en welke i/o gebruiken). Hierdoor wordt alle data die je met Smaart gemeten hebt incl log files geweigerd in het geval van een rechtszaak. 
Als het echt "100%" moet kloppen ivm wetgeving/milieu gezeur en meer van dat soort gezellig heden hoe goed je ook kunt meten en zelfs met een level 1 kalibrator of beter met rapporten en ander gedoe erbij : met Smaart wordt de data geweigerd.....(jammer maar helaas tot mijn spijt).
Zelfs als er zo'n gemeente suf kop die van toeten nog blazen weet en op de verkeerde manier zijn dure Bruel & Kjaer aan zet kun je maar beter doen wat hij of zij wil daar je geen poot hebt om op te staan.

Voor alle andere klussen is het zeker voldoende.
Ik kalibreer elke x mijn set opnieuw als het mij gevraagd wordt om SPL in de gaten te houden (apparatuur heeft de vervelende gewoonte om met de tijd te verlopen zelfs met digi gain)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik kalibreer elke x mijn set opnieuw als het mij gevraagd wordt om SPL in de gaten te houden (apparatuur heeft de vervelende gewoonte om met de tijd te verlopen zelfs met digi gain)



Wat ik bedoel is dat je slechts één keer het programma hoeft te laten calibreren op de aangesloten microfoon. Daarna volstaat het om de calibrator op de microfoon te schuiven en de gain zo in te stellen dat de meter de juiste waarde aangeeft. Zo calibreer je nog steeds iedere keer dat je het gebruikt, het is alleen minder omslachtig.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik heb nog al wat computers staan en calibratie duurt een minuut of 2 per mic max. is iets meer dan een kwartier werk zeg maar dus zo gedaan.

op deze manier weet ik iig zeker dat het allemaal klopt....
Verder is SPL op de meeste van mijn eigen klussen geen issue. Ik geef gewoon gas en hoor het wel als er iets niet naar de zin is van wie dan ook. 
Mixen moet wel leuk blijven zeg maar (al dat gedoe over level; gezond verstand gebruiken en je oren kom je een heel eind mee:-) 

En wordt het gevraagd of vertrouw ik de mede collega's niet qua level dan kalibreer ik mijn set en ga ik maar weer eens politie agentje spelen (dit laat ik liever aan andere mensen over daar sommige "gast" mixers een beetje hard leers zijn (of hard horend).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw stukje werk ;-)
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ers-and-stuff/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En nog een screen capture:





By the way: geen FIR filters gebruikt maar standaard filters van uit de Apex intelli-x2 LR2 HP LP een paar allpass filters en een beetje delay (0.2 tot 0.4ms).

----------


## teunos

Mooi Timo!
Ik doe dit tegenwoordig ook vrijwel standaard, maar voor 3e of hogere orde filters is dit lastig (veel AP2 nodig).
Wat is jouw methode voor het kiezen van de Q en frequentie van de AP2 filters?
En begin je met de eerste (laagste frequentie) phasewrap of de hoogste in het bereik?

Zelf doe ik het vaak iteratief en blijft het een beetje spelen, maar jij lijkt het hier wel heel perfect uitgemikt te hebben.
Is er misschien een methode om de fase te inverteren (binnen smaart) net zoals je bij de frequentie response doet om de EQ punten te bepalen?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Hogere ordes zijn erg l*llig zeg maar en daar heb je idd veel ap2's voor nodig om de fase weer rond de "0º" te krijgen.
Verder helpt het als het product waar je mee werkt "een beetje fatsoenlijk" gebouwd is.....

In dit geval had ik ook "mazzel" zeg maar de fase kwam eens een keer daar uit waar ik hem wilde hebben en dat binnen een 30 minuten prutsen zeg maar.....

In 1ste instantie is mij uitgelegd mbt deze truck dat je aan de kant van het high-pass filter zou moeten beginnen maar....... dat doe ik dus niet. Ik begin ergens rond de 16kHz en werk dan naar beneden richting het high-pass filter.
De reden is simpel: group delay werkt van rechts naar links dus je implementeert een Allpass filter boven en ziet dat buiten het werkgebied van het allpass filter de fase ook beïnvloedt wordt door dat filter. Door van rechts naar links te werken zie je beter wat die allpass filters bij elkaar opgeteld doen mbt de x-over frequentie.

Dat fase inverteren binnen smaart is niet mogelijk bij mijn weten maar ben wel een programma tegen gekomen om FIR filters te schrijven m.b.v. de data van smaart. (FIR designer/Michael Smithers eclips)

Ik ben bezig een soort van een level 2 bij elkaar te rapen qua seminar maar weet niet zeker of ik zelf aan FIR filters toe ben. Iets met ouwe l*llen en zo. Dit trucje ken en snap ik maar FIR is iets waar ik mee ga spelen alleen uitleggen wat ik er mee zou doen kunnen is weer een heel ander ding.

Dit was ook 1 van de redenen om contact te zoeken met Fulcrum Acoustics. Die hebben het e.e.a. aan ervaring zeg maar......(David Gunness is niet de 1ste de beste en de mannen die daar werken ook niet) + dat ik de filosofie wel waardeer: niet op max SPL mikken maar op goede klank en een goede respons (dan maar iets minder max SPL maar wel een frequentie bereik van af 44Hz voor een 12" live speaker of 24Hz op een dubbel 15" referentie monitor voor in de studio).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Wat betreft de werkwijze met betrekking tot de q factor/bandwidth en frequentie waar ik het allpass filter toe pas. Is een beetje "gokken" en een beetje weten. 

Ik kijk meestal naar de frequentie waar de wrap around zit (of phase rack hoe je het ook wilt noemen) en de band breedte naar links van de 0º lijn naar +180º zeg maar. Daarna is het implementeren en kijken wat er gebeurt en eventueel even klooien met de bandwidth van het allpass filter om het een beetje te tweaken.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Even iets anders dan die wiebel lijntjes om naar te staren (en nee dit is geen fout sm speeltje ;-) )

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ection-system/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

In deze screen capture zie je de mic onax met zijn IR er naast (bovenkant scherm) en de ofax vertical mic met zijn IR er naast (onderkant scherm).

Fase recht is leuk maar heeft ook het e.e.a. aan uitdagingen zeg maar: wat onaxis perfect lijkt kan aan de ofaxis kant het e.e.a. ellende veroorzaken.

----------


## sjig

Voor de gene die bovenstaande video net als ik niet te zien krijgen, de link (die bij Citaat wel verschijnt...):
https://vimeo.com/187661788

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Typisch ik zie hem wel.
Anders hier even checken?
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ol-stuff-nm-2/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij interesse in een "advanced level seminar" laat het even weten. Wie weet binnenkort ook met FIR gedoe ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Volgende week zaterdag 29 oktober staat er weer een training in de planning. Bij interesse laat het even weten.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

U vraagt wij draaien : betreft de vraag hoe de frequentie punten en band breedtes te vinden mbt allpass filters

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....e-upon-a-time/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik weet niet of er hier mannen aan het beta testen zijn maar als dat wel zo is:
have fun.

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ta-online-now/

----------


## teunos

Ik doe niet meer zo veel met facebook, maar ik ga hem straks even bekijken Timo!

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze even een kleine melding: Fulcrum Acoustics heeft mij het vertrouwen gegeven om de distributie voor Nederland op me te nemen.

http://www.fulcrum-acoustic.com/contact.html

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Misschien interessant voor sommigen ;-)

http://midimagic.sgc-hosting.com/spldose.htm#apxa

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Dit is best leuk speelgoed zeg maar:
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....little-update/







Dat het nog niet helemaal is zoals het moet zijn is duidelijk zeker rond de x-over maar dat ligt niet aan het "speelgoed" maar aan mij. Ik ben net begonnen met deze techniek (FIR dus) en heb nog wel het e.e.a. te leren van mijn eigen fuck-ups en mag/kan tegelijkertijd mijn kennis weer een flink stuk bijspijkeren.

By the way: Laat je niet misleiden door dit "mooie" plaatje: Het is maar 1 mic positie onax en vlak op de kast. Zodra ik meer mic's op ofax posities plaats zal ik zeer zeker een aantal dingen moeten aanpassen.
Het is een begin om uiteindelijk over een tijd tot een werkwijze te komen die voor mij werkt en hopelijk tot bruikbare resultaten leidt.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En we hebben weer wat uitdagingen ;-) 
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...rue.png?w=1812
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...fax.png?w=1812
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...fax.png?w=1812
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...ics.png?w=1812

Zoals verwacht 1 mic positie om een FIR te schrijven gaat hem niet worden.......

----------


## MusicXtra

Welk speelgoed gebruik je daarvoor? De Powersoft X8?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Yep Smaart 8 FIR Designer Powersoft X8 en (veel) koffie ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En weer een kleine update:
Een passief 6" 1" kastje start en eind meting>

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...ing.png?w=1812

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...end.png?w=1812

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Interesse in een Smaart Training basic of advanced: Laat het even weten via mail/pb of bel 0626144076.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Smaart update V8.1 is beschikbaar voor V8 gebruikers.  :Cool: 
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/myrational/
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/dow...User-Guide.pdf
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....art-v8-update/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....going-extreme/

Voordeel van FIR: extreem veel controle mbt fase en frequentie respons.
Nadeel van FIR  : meer latency (powersoft +4ms) extreem veel controle mbt fase en frequentie respons op 1 positie (meer mic's gebruiken dus ;-) )

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Op 14-12-2016 staat er een "advanced" training in de planning. Bij interesse mail even of een PB. Je kan natuurlijk ook even bellen: 06 26144076

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze dus ook binnen ;-) Naast de rest van de demo voorraad :https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ash/#more-3888

----------


## frederic

Welke drivers steken daar in? Zijn die toppen allemaal coaxiale mid/ hoorn drivers?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

B&C drivers. En alle toppen behalve de "echte hoorns" zijn coaxiaal drivers met een hoorn gemonteerd zoals zichtbaar op die studio monitoren. Alle powered versies uitgerust met powersoft (FIR processing) en voor vele merken level 1 settings (FIR processing) of indien er geen FIR mogelijkheid is level 2 IIR processing.
Presets zijn te downloaden per merk via de website van Fulcrum Acoustic.

----------


## frederic

Ik heb zo de indruk dat het Focal concept veel invloed had (buiten de hoorns natuurlijk want dat gebruikten ze nooit bij Focal)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Die heb ik even niet sorry. Voor zo ver ik kan zien op het www heeft het "focal concept" totaal niks te maken met de dingen die Fulcrum Acoustic doet

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Hier een beetje uitleg betreffende een gedeelte van de techniek die er los gelaten wordt op Fulcrum 

https://youtu.be/A9cUeauCH4A

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Het was een soort van druk dit jaar ;-). 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2017/01/08/al-tech-posts-2016-its-been-a-bussy-year/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En wat nieuw spul erbij....

----------


## PvG

Whaoooh. Ik weet een mooie test case hiervoor! ;-)

Ik neem een dezer dagen ff contact met je op.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik heb al een bericht naar duitsland gestuurd om eventueel nog 3 mic holders deze kant op te krijgen ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze: Laat het even weten als je langs wil komen 
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....-smaart-di-v2/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Auch 
CS121 (passiv cardioid 21" sub woofer DX1595 (2 x 15" coax)

----------


## drbeat

Dat is een mooi setje Timo! 

Een gekke vraag misschien, maar dit is al een stevig setje, en kan me voorstellen dat dit al snel in de wat grotere zaaltjes wordt ingezet, maar draagt de top dan net zo ver als de sub? Of is het een misvatting van mij dat een coaxiale top niet zo ver draagt als het sub?

Ik heb de Presonus lijn gehoord overigens wat door dezelfde ontwerper is ontwikkeld. En ik mag toch concluderen dat dit een heel aangenaam systeem is om naar te luisteren en om op te werken. 

Meten kan ik niet maar dat laat ik graag over aan de pro's.. incl. De conclusie. Nu zal ik een gemene vraag stellen aan je.. 😉 Hoe zijn de resultaten hierin en wat is jou conclusie? 
Als je in dit merk investeert, en je wil het gaan combineren, is dit te machen? Met kleine of grote ingrepen? En is het een beetje fool proof?

Verder vind ik het overigens in mijn optiek een slim systeem met een duidelijke ontwerp visie.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Gezien het weer kan ik niet veel meer zeggen dan dat de spec sheets een soort van kloppen tot nu toe (op max SPL's na; ik ben wel gek maar ga dat even niet verifiëren als je het niet erg vind). Ik had een soort van een plan om vandaag die subs buiten neer te zetten om te kijken hoe goed het cardioide gedrag in de praktijk uitpakt. Maar ja plan en praktijk liepen qua tijd niet synchroon zeg maar daar ik nog de bekabeling in elkaar moest bakken (alles is verder powered bij mij). Wie weet de komende week eens kijken hoe dit setje zich houdt buiten.

Ik heb de keus op Fulcrum laten vallen na wat overleg met Engeland betreffende een demo met de RM25ac. 
Dit is een point source kast die van af 24Hz aan het werk gaat en bedoeld is voor de grotere studio ruimtes post productie rooms en als iemand echt te veel geld wil uitgeven aan een home theater achtige situatie.
Die demo werd een soort van lastig daar het transport van die kast van uit de VS naar NL/UK een soort van een dure hobby is. Na overleg heb ik een proef zending besteld om te kijken of dit merk binnen mijn stalletje paste en wellicht zou kunnen vertegenwoordigen hier in NL.
Dit is de link naar een smaart plot:https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...trt.png?w=1812
En dit de link naar de spec sheet  :http://www.fulcrum-acoustic.com/asse...M25ac%20v1.pdf
Op pagina 2 zie je de product specification gegevens (bij de fase en magnitude plot raakte ik dus geïnteresseerd zeg maar).
Na verificatie tussen hun meet gegevens en mijn eigen meting was ik een soort van over en ben ik gaan kijken wat ik nodig vond mbt demo voorraad met als resultaat dat er nu van de FA series de FA28ac/FA22ac/FA12ac/RM28ac/RM25ac/CS121 elk 2 exemplaren en de DX1595 1 exemplaar beschikbaar zijn voor demo doeleinden. Dat was de afdeling marketing ;-).

Betreffende Presonus ik weet dat David Gunness daar het e.e.a. aan werk aan heeft gedaan alleen denk ik gezien het prijs verschil dat er wel een "klein verschil" is tussen Presonus en Fulcrum (die RM25ac kan rond de 130dB draaien en ik denk niet dat die Presonus lijn dat haalt plus dat de fase respons wel wat anders zal zijn tussen de 2 merken maar moet hier wel bij vermelden dat ik het zelf nog niet gehoord heb).

Meet technisch is het even wennen daar door dat de kast fase recht is (alle frequenties op het zelfde tijdstip) de reflecties ook dus "full scale" aankomen als je niet op past. Verder is alles wat ik tot nu toe heb gehoord "flat phase flat frequency" respons. Dit betekent dat als je het echt AAN zet het een soort van pittig is in het Mid Hoog iets wat met behulp van de powersoft amps zonder meer kan worden aangepast naar smaak.

Een coax kan mits goed ontworpen en met de hoorn zoals gebruikt in Fulcrum meer dan (ik) verwacht(e) en heeft niet de nadelen van een losse hoorn met een low speaker eronder (dat is weer een meet technisch dingetje) en mocht het niet voldoende zijn dan toch een ander type kast bv.

Combineren? Hangt af wat je met wat gaat combineren maar mbt de non powered typen hebben ze in de VS een flink aantal verschillende merken amps en processoren waar dus voor elke kast presets per merk amp/processor beschikbaar zijn voor download (http://fulcrum-acoustic.com/support.html?f=7 go to processor configurations). Afhankelijk van het merk amp/processor kun je TQ level 1 of 2 implementeren (wel of geen FIR).

Tot nu toe ben ik nog maar 1 combinatie tegen gekomen die niet te alignen viel al waren sommige combinaties een beetje uitdagend ;-). Dus bv. Fulcrum met Meyer combineren is geen probleem al kom je wel wat dingen tegen die een uitdaging kunnen zijn.....maar dat heb je met vrijwel elke combi al heb je met een coax speaker minder ofax uitdagingen zeker verticaal gezien.

Het is een slim systeem met een nadeel: veel modellen zijn fixed install en niet tour ready zeg maar.... De CS121 op de foto heeft geen handgrepen of wielen. De wielplaten + handgrepen daar op heb ik laten maken daar ik ze anders een soort van lastig kan verplaatsen.....


Mocht jij of iemand anders hier het een keer willen beluisteren ff bellen of mailen zeg maar.

----------


## drbeat

Goed en helder verhaal.. Ik zou eigenlijk haast zeggen dat dit inderdaad meer stuurt naar vaste opstellingen in clubs maar ook in de bios bijvoorbeeld. Wat betreft Presonus, ja natuurlijk, heel ander prijskaartje en segment. Maar toch ook erg mooi spul. overigens claimen ze maximale SPL's van 130 - 139 .. voor hoeveel dit waard is natuurlijk (wind mee, berg af enz..)

Dat viel me ook inderdaad erg op dat het systeem niet echt handelbaar is kwa handvaten enz. maar misschien is dat in origine ook niet de bedoeling en opzet van het systeem. 

Misschien doelen ze met dit systeem ook wel naar een heel andere markt dan waar ik onder val, maar vind het wel zeer interessant waar de technieken nu staan, en wat er nu daadwerkelijk wordt berijkt.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Vandaag toch even tijd gevonden om het spul even buiten te testen mbt het cardioide verhaal op de passieve cardioide 21" subs (2 subs op 1 kanaal powersoft om de +/- 3kW te halen verder geen 2de sub/amp channel nodig). 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2017/01/27/playing-around-with-some-subs-fulcrum-acoustic-cs121-dx1595/

De top krijgt rond de 30 mt. een beetje moeite om de subs bij te houden maar dit heeft ook te maken met de hoogte van de top. Ik ben maar in mijn uppie dus had de top op de subs staan zoals in de eerdere foto. Met meer hoogte kan ik een beter beeld creëren op afstand. (K toch vlieg materiaal bij de volgende bestelling mee laten komen). 

wordt vervolgt zeg maar......

----------


## beyma

> Vandaag toch even tijd gevonden om het spul even buiten te testen



 :EEK!:  wat een ruimte heb je...... als ik iets buiten zet hangen er gelijk 12 buren over het balkon te bléren of het zachter kan... :Frown:

----------


## teunos

Verhuist Timo?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een van de voordelen van "the great wide open" zeg maar......
Ik kan overdag een soort van mijn gang gaan zeg maar (dat was 1 van de eisen tijdens het zoeken naar een huis).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een nieuw stukje werk na een aantal vragen via FB

https://videos.files.wordpress.com/2...r-stuff_hd.mp4

https://youtu.be/ph6eMY2r51Y

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En weer een nieuw stukje werk ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....23/lin-to-log/

https://youtu.be/rvtkln97-_g

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Op Woensdag 08-03-2017 en op Maandag 13-3-2017 staan er weer smaart trainingen in de planning. 
Als je interesse hebt laat het dan even weten via 0626144076 of mail even: TimoBeckmanGeluid (at) Hotmail.com . (dit dan wel aan elkaar zeg maar).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze is er dus voor de Smaart V8 en Smaart DI2 een update beschikbaar als download via je eigen my.rational account (tabje downloads).

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....maart-di2-0-1/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Weer het e.e.a. toegevoegd op mijn blog. 
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....reen-captures/ komt nog meer bij maar was er klaar mee voor vandaag ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....mpuls-respons/ komt nog meer bij maar was er klaar mee voor vandaag ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ht-sound-2017/ 

Zoals het er nu naar uitziet ben ik op de PLS op de woensdag en de vrijdag. (Mocht er iemand mee willen rijden prima maar ik vertrek een soort van vroeg +/- 05.00-06.00 vanuit dreumel en de vrijdag vertrek ik vanuit Frankfurt *na* *het  afbreken van de stand en het laden van gear).*

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En een kleine teaser met wat er t.z.t. aan zit te komen ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

En wat is tzt ongeveer?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Staat nog niet vast. Ik weet waar ze naar streven maar er kan altijd een klink in de kabel komen zeg maar. 

Van V8.0 naar V8.1 was oorspronkelijk veel sneller geplanned maar dit heeft  toch een soort van langer geduurd daar ze de data storage binnen smaart opnieuw hebben gedaan daar het nieuwe systeem in 8.0 uiteindelijk moeilijker was dan V7 terwijl de vraag was om het makkelijker en overzichtelijker te maken.
Daarbij was er bij de release candidate voor 8.1 (de versie die de beta testers even mogen mangelen voor dat deze versie als release of als beta release online gezet wordt) een kleine uitdaging een dag voor dat deze online zou gaan:Bij 2 beta testers crashte het meteen bij opstart (ik dus wat me niet verbaasde daar ik elke computer op tilt kan laten slaan en een andere tester aan de andere kant van de wereld). Dit bleek te komen door een 3rd party dingetje. Voor dat versies online gezet worden moeten dit soort dingen opgelost worden voor willekeurig welk OS je gebruikt....

Maar ik hoop dat het niet al te lang duurt..... Heb ik ook weer wat te doen ;-)

En wie weet komt ISEMcon dus ook met wat nieuws.......Dit ziet er uit als een nieuw type ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een kleine Update betreffende PLS Frankfurt:
Armonia software Powersoft: De API (Application Program Interface) van Smaart is geïmplementeerd wat dus inhoudt dat je gemeten traces van Smaart kunt binnentrekken in Armonia en EQ punten/fase filters er op los kunt laten (de gemeten trace veranderd mee ;-)).
Kleine uitdaging wordt de respons van een FIR filter over een gemeten trace laten zien.

De intergratie van 10Eazy met Smaart komt er dus ook aan met de 8.2 update voor Smaart V8 gebruikers wat zo veel gaat betekenen dat het een naast standaard alignment toepassingen ook een level 1 of 2 gecertificeerd systeem wordt. (dit kost wel daar je wat hardware van 10Eazy moet aanschaffen). De upgrade naar Smaart 8.2 is voor V8 gebruikers gratis. Mocht je dit willen zien werken: ik heb de level 1 hardware van 10Eazy besteld dus met een beetje mazzel kan ik volgende week al een preview geven.

Verder heel veel speakers en blenders.......

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een nieuw stukje werk:

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....rity-or-phase/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Dit kan een soort van interessant worden voor diegene die powersoft amps met DSP armonia en Smaart gebruiken.....

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2017/04/21/smaart-v8-powersoft-armonia-api-enabled-cool/

na een beetje veder prutsen was dit het resultaat voor vandaag



Vandaag een poging gedaan om de fase response van de top iets beter te krijgen. Fase response loopt nu vanaf 125Hz tot 16kHz tussen de 30º en de -30º zonder extra latency (op dit moment +/- 4ms).

https://timobeckmangeluid.files.wordpress.com/2017/04/top-all-final.jpg
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...-all-final.jpg

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Weer een stukje werk klaar

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2017/04/27/just-a-little-teaser/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Binnenkort waarschijnlijk ook meet gegevens en meer maar voor nu i.i.g. een paar screenshots mbt Armonia/Powersoft/Fulcrum Acoustic.
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...rum.png?w=2000
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...s-1.png?w=2000
https://timobeckmangeluid.files.word...s-2.png?w=2000

----------


## PvG

Welke target curve gebruik je / ga je gebruiken? Flat? Binnen/buiten?
Ik begin nu overtuigd te raken dat een 1 dB/oct afval curve, gemeten in een gemiddelde akoestische ruimte binnenshuis, een goed compromis is (bij gebrek aan een dode ruimte / voldoende ruimte buitenshuis).
Nog steeds wel oppassen onder de paar honderd Hz ivm room modes.

Jouw mening?

Gebruik je een tool om target curves te maken? Ik zit zelf aan een excel tooltje te denken.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Flat als uitgangspunt. 

Vandaar uit kan ik alle kanten op zeg maar. In die 5.1 surround opzet heb ik een paar overall eq layers tot mijn beschikking (ik meen een main LFT+RGHT een LFT+Centre+RGHT een surround LFT+RGHT en een LFT/Centre/RGHT/Surround LFT/Surround RGHT).

Voor surround geld kennelijke een X-curve maar ik ben bang dat ik me daar niet (helemaal) aan ga houden. Surround wordt volgens redelijk vaste wijze ingeregeld maar ben het er niet mee eens (RTA wie weet op het eind maar niet continu)

Die surround all eq layer kan ik uiteindelijk gebruiken om op alle speakers tegelijk een eq aanpassing te doen mocht dit nodig zijn....

----------


## PvG

Hmm, maar 'flat' gemeten binnenshuis is toch niet flat zoals gemeten in een dode ruimte? Een speaker met een flat response in een dode ruimte geeft in een gemiddelde ruimte toch 1 dB/oct afval?

(Ff speciale surround obsceniteiten buiten beschouwing.)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Coherentie aan doet wonderen zeg maar. Verder de mic close range houden. Daarna op een hoger volume checken wat ik er van vind qua klank.....
Qua FIR filters heb ik de keuze om een roll off me te nemen bij het verkrijgen er van. Flat is een begin maar zodra "product" in gebruik gaat is het aan de operator om het naar zijn eigen smaak af te regelen qua eq.....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Is wel een lichte roll off maar niet wat jij voorstelde PVG

----------


## PvG

> Is wel een lichte roll off maar niet wat jij voorstelde PVG



Ik zie ~9dB van 20 naar 20000 Hz, da's ~3dB per decade en dat is ~1dB/oct. Okay, een ietsje minder. 1dB/oct zou 3.33 dB/decade zijn, dus 10dB van 20 naar 20000 Hz.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik vind dat hele diepe laag eigenlijk minder belangrijk (als het er is leuk maar is voor mij minder belangrijk). Ik kijk meer vanaf +/- 100/125Hz verder naar boven.

Bij live mixen ben ik ook in 1ste instantie bezig met het low mid tot hoog mid in balance te krijgen voordat ik me op top hoog en diep sub concentreer (tenzij er zoals de laatste jaren gebruikelijk is dusdanig veel sub aanwezig is dat ik alleen maar ellende aan de onderkant hoor). Maar dit is meer een smaak kwestie en geen systeem kwestie denk ik. Zolang ik maar gedefinieerde informatie aan de onderkant heb en niet een brij van ellende zeg maar (iets wat ik maar al te vaak tegenkom eigenlijk).

Daarbij is het in mijn geval slimmer om op reference monitors iets meer laag te hebben dan het rechte lijntje van smaart aan geeft. Dan blijf ik ten minste in het begin van het laag af maar dat is in mijn geval beter.....

Verder is het een soort van jammer dat er een "klein bugje" in die armonia beta zit. Ik kan group layers aan maken maar die worden niet opgeslagen. Dit betekent dat een overall eq of secties in een layer pleite zijn op het moment dat je windhoos afsluit.
Maar goed dat is nu eenmaal 1 van de dingen waar je op kan rekenen met Beta softs.

Verder is dit LFT/RGHT/Centre aan. Zodra ik de LFT/RGHT surrounds aan zet worden die paar gaten in de frequentie respons weer minder diep mits ik mijn mic niets verplaats. Om ½ 2 s'nachts dacht ik laat ik eens de Hobbit op zetten op een paar actie scenes wat effe slikken was daar de overall layer die ik op -16/-20db had gezet opeens weg was en ik dus alles vol gas om mijn oren kreeg (ik was gelijk wakker zeg maar +/-130db).

----------


## PvG

Wat ik eigenlijk nog mis in SMAART, is het genereren van diverse target curves. Je kunt gelukkig wel traces importeren van ASCII/CSV, maar waarom kun je in SMAART niet standaard filter curves (high pass, low pass, LR/BW/BS in 6, 12, 18, 24 dB/oct) genereren? Lijkt me een nuttig feature, toch?

Ik heb het inmiddels zelf voor elkaar met een CSV export vanuit Excel (nu ik weer begrijp hoe ik van een transfer functie in het Laplace domein naar een amplitude response kom... :-) ). Maar is wel een beetje omslachtig met exporteren/importeren. Een voorbeeldje met:
Sub met 100 Hz LR24 LP,
Mid met 100 Hz LR24 HP en 700 Hz LP,
Hi met 700 Hz HP en 
een overall slope van -1dB/oct.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor spectrum modus kun je target curves importeren maar voor transfer niet (op dit moment i.i.g. niet).

Ik ga in de loop van de week even kijken of ik RBV2.9 (een programma wat ik vroeger veel gebruikte toen MAP on line nog geen fase kon laten zien) een ASC2 file of en CSV kan genereren.

Ik heb al een soortgelijke vraag gesteld mbt tot virtueel delay toe voegen aan een gemeten trace en niet alleen een avarage mogelijkheid tussen traces op magnitude alleen maar een Sum tussen 2 of meer traces maar dit staat op de future request lijst.

Stel de vraag aan Rational Acoustics via Requests lijkt me....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

22-05-2017 Staat er weer een smaart training in de planning. Bij interesse even een PB of bel even 06 26144076.
Een training kan vrijwel op elke dag georganiseerd worden (eigen ruimte ;-) )

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw "stukje" werk ;-).
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ase-alignment/

Is een lange zit maar laat het verschil tussen Time alignment en Fase alignment zien en de som van beide bronnen met alleen Time alignment en daarna met Time en phase alignment

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw stukje werk. Fase alignment m.b.v. Powersoft Armonia/X8dante in combi met Smaart V8.1 (api geactiveerd).
Zonder al te veel naar smaart te kijken is het mogelijk om in de workflow van armonia alles al +/- kloppend te krijgen. Alleen de ruwe driver trace voldoet al.... 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2017/05/20/working-again/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Het zit er aan te komen zeg maar ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Maandag 24 Juli staat er weer een smaart training in de planning. Bij interesse even een PB/mail (TimoBeckmanGeluid at hotmail.com of bel even 06 26144076).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een beetje buiten spelen met 2 subjes in een CSA configuratie......
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....ouple-of-subs/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een linkje met een wat andere werkwijze met Smaart V8 dan gewoonlijk.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/vGiOQtYRoO8

Enjoy

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Voor alle Smaart V8 gebruikers:
De 8.2beta versie is beschikbaar via het tabje downloads via je eigen my.rational account.
LET OP DIT IS EEN BETA VERSIE​ nog geen release 8.2
http://my.rationalacoustics.com/downloads/Smaartv8BetaReadme.pdf

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw stukje werk.

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2017/12/10/working-on-fir-again/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze (heeft ff geduurd maar goed dan heb ook wat).

http://www.rationalacoustics.com/smaart-v8.2/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Mocht je naar de QUE 2018 komen en zin hebben in een bak koffie kom ff langs dan ;-)

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....018-rotterdam/

----------


## vester86

zeker! ik kom maandag ff langs

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Stukje betreffende een akoestische x-over tussen 2 full range kastjes (FA28ac in dit geval). 
Is nog niet klaar maar met de QUE die er aan komt heb ik waarschijnlijk geen tijd meer de komende paar weken.

----------


## PvG

Nog 'ns over target curves...

Ik heb wat zitten spelen in Excel en een simpele simulatie gedaan van reflecties in een rechthoekige ruimte/zaal (en 1 simulatie buiten).
Ik heb een bron genomen en een waarnemer/mic en de overdracht van bron naar waarnemer berekend: direct geluid + reflecties via vloer, plafond, 2 zijwanden, voorwand en achterwand. Per reflectie het fase verschil met het directe geluid berekend en de relatieve amplitude (6 dB verlies per verdubbeling van de afstand).

Excelletje:


Overdracht (no smoothing):


Ook enkele rooms en vrije buitenlucht even in SMAART geladen met 1 octaaf smoothing:


Wat je hier kunt zien, is dat een ideale speaker met kaarsrechte response in een ruimte (maar ook in de vrij buitenlucht) zo'n 6-8 dB meer laag oplevert voor een gemiddelde luisterpositie: er zitten meer dips van de kamfilters in het hoog, waardoor een aflopende (smoothed!) response ontstaat. 

Maw: het is volgens mij onjuist om een speakersysteem (in far field!) een rechte amplitude response te geven... Shoot! ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan is het de vraag of je dipjes door kamfilters in de response met je gehoor ook smoothed tot een gemiddelde en eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat dat niet zo is.
Overigens wel een interessant onderwerp.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

In het far field een rechte respons lijkt me ook geen goed idee.....
Ik heb iets dergelijk 1 x gehoord in Duitsland wat met een low level setting prima klonk. Na wat spraak en jazz dingetjes kwamen er ook metal en house tracks voorbij op volle sterkte wat dus voor mij niet meer te doen was binnen een straal van 50mt qua mid en hoog. Te hard en ben dus maar naar binnen verhuist voor wat te eten ;-)
Kon ook na een paar minuten niet veel meer zeggen over klank kwaliteit behalve dat het een soort van aan kwam....

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nou nog zorgen dat het gaat klinken zeg maar ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek



----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik ben van maandag (09/04) t/m woensdag (11/04) as. aanwezig op de PLS Frankfurt. Mocht je een afspraak o.i.d. willen maken laat het even weten via mail PB of bel even 06 26144076.

Je kan natuurlijk ook even langs de stand van Rational Acoustics/ISEMcon/10EaZy komen: Hall 3.1 Booth A30 (voor zo ver ik nu weet).
Qua Smaart zitten er wat nieuwe dingen in de pipeline waar ik op dit moment nog even niks over kan/mag zeggen ;-).

(Zodra ik een ok heb zie je het vanzelf of op de PLS)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze dus een kleine teaser.....

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2018/04/05/pls-frankfurt/
http://www.rationalacoustics.com/for...v-5365&p=15572

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En een Waves plug in waar je met de API van Smaart het e.e.a. mee kunt doen ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uupOyvWQ1I4

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een nieuw stukje werk.....
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....-phase-part-2/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Iets wat niks met Smaart te maken heeft maar toch interessant wat mij betreft

https://www.audiomediainternational.com/business/analogue-vs-digital-is-the-war-over-yet

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw speeltje met nieuwe software  :Big Grin: 
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com/2018/05/07/beta-testing-linea-asc48-fir-capable-processor/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een test tussen 2 verschillende systemen geladen met een FIR file gebaseerd op de zelfde meetgegevens en met de zelfde settings gedaan met FIR Designer.
Sorry is wel een soort van een lange zit (16 min).

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ben weer even bezig geweest

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Bij deze voor alle Smaart V8 gebruikers:

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....beta-rev-5683/

En wat meer betreffende deze specifieke update:
http://my.rationalacoustics.com/down...BetaReadme.pdf

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

2 Nieuwe blog posts betreffende de nieuwe Smaart beta versie V8 die net online is gekomen:

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress..../beta-testing/

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....aligning-subs/

Het is dus nu mogelijk om subs via "time alignment" in tijd te zetten en niet zo als in V8.3 alleen via fase alignment ;-).
∆T uitlezen/implementeren is dus bij deze beta mogelijk.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Een nieuw "stukje" werk 

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....-d-series-104/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Komende 13+14 augustus en 26+27 augustus 2019 staan er weer Smaart Trainingsdagen in de planning (het betreft dus 2 dagen per training). Mocht je interesse hebben om deze trainingsdagen bij te wonen (of op een later moment) laat het even weten via mail (TimoBeckmanGeluid apenstaartje hotmail.com alls aan elkaar zeg maar) PB of bel even +31626144076.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

3 nieuwe blog posts

https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....nomnie-part-1/
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....nomnie-part-2/
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....nomnie-part-3/

Enjoy ;-)

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Nieuw stukje werk
https://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress....king-with-fir/

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

En de 3de uit een serie is nu klaar dus op naar de volgende. Komende Dinsdag en Woensdag 17&18-12-2019 dus
17&18-12-19 23&24-12-19 en 06&07-01-2020 staan er weer Smaart Trainingen in de planning (2 dagen per training!!!)
Als je geïnteresseerd bent in het volgen van 1 van deze trainingen of op een later moment een training wil bijwonen of organiseren laat het even weten?
Natuurlijk is het mogelijk om voor of tijdens het volgen
van een training Smaart en/of ISEMcon aan te schaffen tegen een aantrekkelijke prijs
Laat het even weten via mail (Timo Beckman Geluid @ hotmail.com dit dan wel zonder spaties (iets met spammers of zo)) via Messenger of bel even +31626144076 (liever geen WhatsApp aub)
Met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Mocht dit niet gewenst zijn laat het even weten dan haal ik het weer weg @mod

----------

